# Weekly Competition 2022-39



## Mike Hughey (Sep 27, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 F' U2 R
*2. *U2 R' U' F' R U2 R U2 R' U2 F'
*3. *R U' R2 F U R' F U' F R2 F'
*4. *R U' F' U2 R2 U2 R' U' F R2 U'
*5. *U' R' F U2 R2 F' R' U2 R U' R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B U' F' D' B R' L B' R2 F' U2 F' U2 F' L2 F R U2 F2
*2. *F' R2 L U' R' L U R2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 B
*3. *F2 D2 F2 L D2 R' F2 L2 R' F' U' R' D2 B2 L2 U' F' D'
*4. *B2 U' R B' U2 R F2 R2 U2 R U2 D' B L U' R' B' R2
*5. *L' B' U' R2 U R2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' L' D' B F R2 U' B2 D

*4x4x4*
*1. *U L' F L2 R F' D' R2 B2 U2 D2 L R2 B2 L U R' D2 Uw2 L' F Rw2 Uw2 L2 B R2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 B' F2 Uw R B2 Rw2 Uw' B' Rw F' Uw2 Rw' F2 Rw' Fw
*2. *B L2 F2 R2 B' L' B' F2 D2 R' U2 R' F2 U2 R U B' R Uw2 L Uw2 U' Fw2 Rw2 D L' Uw2 L B2 R' B2 Fw D' R' Fw' Uw' R Uw2 F' Rw' Fw2 D2 Rw
*3. *B D2 B R' D2 L' B' D' L2 D' U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D F' U2 B Rw2 F' U' L2 Uw2 D B' D2 Fw2 D' L2 U' Rw' D L D2 F U' Fw' D' Rw D' R2 Fw2 B'
*4. *U' F2 U L2 D F2 U L2 D' F2 D2 R L' U' R2 B' D F' U F Rw2 Uw2 R' Uw2 U' F2 D' Fw2 D F2 D R' U Fw L' D2 R Rw' D Fw Rw2 B Uw2 Fw' B
*5. *D' R2 L2 F2 B' D' R U2 R2 L2 D L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D' R' U Fw2 R Uw2 L' F' L R' Uw2 Rw2 F R' F' U2 Uw' R' B2 D2 Rw2 F' Fw R Uw' U' Rw U F'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw' Bw2 D Uw2 Dw' Bw2 L2 Uw D' U Bw2 Rw2 Uw' F2 Uw2 B2 U Rw2 D2 Bw2 Lw' Uw' Bw2 Uw2 Dw' D' Bw Rw Fw2 Bw2 B F' Uw2 D Bw' R U R2 L' U2 Lw L2 Fw2 Rw D' L2 Uw F' Uw2 F' Uw' B' D2 L Dw B2 Fw2 Lw' L' D'
*2. *U2 D Uw' F B U' Fw D' U Fw Lw' F Fw2 U' Fw Rw D U' Uw Rw2 Bw R2 Fw Lw' Dw2 R2 Bw Rw2 Dw Rw' Uw2 Rw F Rw Lw D2 U2 Bw2 R' Uw Bw F2 L2 Dw Fw' B' F Rw2 B' Dw' B R2 Uw' B' R2 Bw2 D Rw2 Dw' R
*3. *Lw2 D2 U2 Bw Fw2 D2 Dw Lw' L2 Bw2 U2 B' U Dw2 Bw B2 F Dw2 Lw' U' Rw' D' L2 Bw2 Rw2 B D Fw' Bw2 Lw2 L' Bw' Fw2 Rw Fw' U Dw Fw Bw Dw' Fw' Dw' U' L' F Lw' F' B' Dw B2 Fw' F' U Fw2 B Dw F2 R2 Uw F
*4. *Uw D' F' L U2 Dw L D2 U2 Lw2 B Rw' U2 Dw R2 Lw Bw2 Fw2 U D' R2 Bw F' Fw2 U Bw2 B' L Dw Lw D2 R2 B Bw' Lw2 F2 Lw Dw2 Lw' F Dw2 Bw Fw2 D Uw' Bw2 L F R' L' Bw' D2 Lw' Bw B' D' Dw' L U F'
*5. *Uw' Rw2 R' Bw R2 Uw' D' Dw2 B' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 B' Fw2 L Lw D' Rw' L B Dw' Rw L' Fw B D2 Fw Lw Uw' B Fw2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw U B2 R Rw2 Dw Uw' Bw2 R F' B2 U D2 F' Bw' Lw' Rw2 B' R2 U F Fw2 Lw R' L2 Bw B'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3Uw' D2 Dw' B' Fw2 L2 R' B' Uw2 3Uw' 3Rw' Rw2 Uw U2 Lw2 3Rw2 F' Rw Bw2 Dw B Uw' 3Uw' U2 D Bw 3Uw2 3Fw2 Uw Fw2 3Uw' Rw U 3Fw Uw B2 Lw' 3Fw2 U B L2 Lw' Dw' Lw2 Fw' U 3Rw Lw2 Fw2 F' B2 U' Rw2 D' F D R' Lw2 Dw2 Rw' R F2 R D2 Dw2 Bw2 3Rw2 Uw2 D Bw Lw' 3Rw2 Bw2 3Rw' Bw' Rw Bw2 Uw2 L2 Uw
*2. *3Fw' D' F2 R' Lw2 Fw' D2 F2 Uw' D' Lw2 U' R' 3Rw' 3Fw' U' 3Fw Lw F B2 R 3Fw' Uw2 F' B' 3Uw2 Rw2 3Uw' Dw' 3Rw' B2 Lw2 Fw' L2 D 3Fw2 U Lw U Lw2 D2 B Uw 3Rw' Lw' L R' Fw2 B2 Lw R L' Dw' D' Rw2 Bw B Uw 3Uw2 R Bw' Fw2 U2 D F2 3Rw2 B2 R' Rw2 Fw2 B Bw2 U Uw2 D2 Lw' B' Lw Rw Fw
*3. *U2 Bw2 3Fw R Rw' F' Rw' Bw' D' Lw2 Dw Fw L Uw' R' Dw Lw' 3Uw' Uw2 B Dw F U Uw' B' 3Rw 3Uw' Uw L2 Bw Fw U2 3Rw2 3Uw2 Lw 3Fw' L Dw' Fw' 3Rw' D B' Lw2 Fw' L' Rw B' Bw2 L B2 Uw2 Lw2 Uw Bw' Fw2 3Uw B2 U2 D' 3Fw' Bw' F2 Dw2 3Fw' R F2 Lw2 Rw F' 3Uw Fw R2 3Fw 3Uw' U Uw' F2 R Uw' Dw'
*4. *L U2 R2 Lw' 3Uw' Rw' U2 3Fw' Dw2 U2 L D2 F2 B2 Fw D Uw' F Rw U' D' 3Uw' R2 Dw R Rw F' L' Dw2 B' Uw' F U2 Dw Rw F' Lw Uw' Bw2 B Fw2 R' Dw' Fw 3Rw2 Lw L2 3Uw' Dw' R' Fw Uw2 D' 3Rw2 L2 Lw Dw' L F U2 Rw L B2 3Uw Lw2 D 3Fw' B D' Rw' Bw2 R B' R U D2 L Uw F2 Dw'
*5. *3Fw' Fw' 3Uw2 Lw2 Dw' Rw2 D Uw U2 3Fw2 D Fw2 R' Fw Dw D' F Fw2 B' U L U2 R' 3Uw L2 Uw L' F2 R' 3Fw2 B' Rw2 Uw2 3Fw' L Rw' R 3Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 B' L2 3Uw2 Lw R B2 3Fw 3Uw' Rw' F2 Fw' U' L 3Rw2 R' Dw2 Lw 3Fw B' Uw' L Bw R' U 3Fw2 B2 F' R Rw' 3Uw' F Uw U D 3Fw' U 3Rw2 Uw 3Rw F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *R' Bw' 3Dw' 3Fw' Uw B2 3Bw R Lw 3Rw' 3Bw' 3Uw 3Bw2 F' D' B' 3Uw D2 3Rw' R2 F2 U' Uw 3Dw2 3Uw 3Bw2 R' Dw2 Uw2 Fw' F 3Uw L 3Dw2 F R 3Fw 3Uw2 Fw' B2 R' 3Bw2 3Rw' Bw 3Lw2 Uw2 R2 B2 Lw2 Dw' F2 R' 3Bw Fw2 R Uw' F' 3Uw L D R2 Uw' 3Bw F2 R Fw' Bw 3Rw2 B' R' U' Uw Rw2 3Fw 3Bw B2 3Lw' F' 3Bw2 Rw 3Rw' 3Uw D' Rw2 U' D Uw2 Dw' R2 F Uw F' Rw2 Fw2 F 3Dw' Fw L2 Dw 3Dw'
*2. *Rw Bw' 3Rw' Uw2 D' 3Rw' B' Lw2 Dw2 3Dw L2 Bw' B F 3Bw' 3Dw2 R' 3Uw' Uw D2 3Fw D U Lw2 R2 3Lw' B2 Uw Fw' L D' 3Fw2 B' R2 B F L' B R Dw2 3Dw2 U' 3Fw2 3Dw R F D' 3Rw2 Bw2 3Uw2 3Dw' F' Lw D 3Dw2 U 3Lw' Lw2 3Dw2 3Bw Dw2 3Bw Rw 3Lw D 3Uw 3Bw' 3Uw' R Dw D Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw D2 Dw2 Uw2 L' Rw U2 3Bw' Rw 3Fw 3Uw 3Fw 3Lw2 3Bw D2 Uw' 3Uw B 3Uw' 3Bw' B R' Dw2 3Lw2 U Dw' 3Uw'
*3. *Uw2 Bw' 3Dw2 3Lw F' D2 3Rw' 3Fw2 Lw2 F2 Fw' Lw 3Dw' Rw Uw' Bw' L Dw 3Bw2 B D2 Lw2 D' Bw 3Dw2 3Lw' B2 3Fw' 3Rw 3Lw' B2 3Rw' R Bw Fw2 D' Uw2 3Bw' 3Rw2 L Lw2 3Uw' 3Lw2 3Fw2 Uw' U L 3Dw F' R Bw 3Dw' Bw2 R' 3Lw' 3Rw2 Rw Lw2 Dw2 U F2 Lw2 B Uw D2 L2 Bw2 F' 3Lw' L' 3Bw Fw R B2 Bw Dw' B2 3Dw L Dw 3Bw R2 3Bw' D2 3Fw' Dw Fw2 Bw' B' R2 3Dw' D L' 3Lw' Rw' Bw Dw' D U2 3Bw2
*4. *Bw2 3Rw' L' Bw2 3Dw2 Fw' 3Uw Uw2 3Rw2 F' D 3Bw' Fw' R U' 3Lw' 3Rw2 R2 Lw2 3Fw' R' 3Uw B R2 Fw R' 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Uw2 3Lw Dw2 U Lw2 3Rw' Fw 3Bw 3Rw' D 3Uw 3Rw Dw' R Bw2 R' D' Rw' F2 L2 B Dw2 L F2 Lw2 Rw2 L' 3Dw Dw' Uw' D 3Bw2 Rw' F2 U2 3Fw' F' Uw F' R B L2 3Lw F' B' Rw' Dw2 Rw' 3Uw2 B2 3Dw U Bw2 3Bw' 3Uw' Uw2 3Rw' Uw2 3Dw' Lw Rw2 3Bw' Uw2 L2 Bw' Rw R' D2 B' Rw U2 3Uw2
*5. *3Rw2 Fw2 Uw Bw' 3Bw R' Bw' 3Uw F U B2 L Fw 3Uw2 3Bw L' 3Bw' Bw' D 3Dw Rw' 3Fw 3Bw Rw' Dw Fw L' Bw2 R D 3Bw L' Uw2 Fw' B2 Rw Dw B' 3Bw2 L 3Dw' 3Uw' 3Lw' 3Uw' F' Dw D2 Fw2 Dw B' 3Uw 3Lw' D' 3Rw Bw 3Fw2 3Bw2 Dw2 Lw' F L2 R2 Rw2 F' Rw' Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 Dw2 3Bw Fw2 F' R2 B 3Fw2 U' 3Fw2 Fw' Uw2 3Fw Uw U2 Rw' R2 D' Lw2 D' Bw B' U2 Fw 3Rw' U B2 Dw' 3Lw' 3Dw' U D' Rw2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R' U2 F R2 F' R2 U R' F R2
*2. *R' U F U' F R2 U2 F R2 U' R
*3. *F' U' R U' R' F R' U2 R U2 R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F' R2 B2 R2 F U2 B D2 U L2 F2 L F D R D2 B' F Rw2 Uw
*2. *U2 F B D2 B' R2 U R F' D B' F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 Fw
*3. *R U' L' D' R D' L B' U D F2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 U2 B' Rw2 Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L F2 R' B2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 L' B' R2 F' U2 L U B' R' B2 R' Rw2 Fw2 L' Fw2 B2 F L B D2 L Fw2 B' Uw' U L' F' R2 B Fw' Rw D' U' Fw2 Rw R2 x y2
*2. *B' L2 B' D' R' B' F2 R F2 U R U2 R' D2 B2 R L' U2 R' Rw2 Fw2 R U2 F2 D' Rw2 F2 L' Uw2 Rw2 D Fw L' F2 R' Fw F2 Uw Rw B Uw' Rw B z y'
*3. *R F D B D R F' B2 R' D2 F2 L' F2 L2 B2 U2 R' U' F2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 D' L Fw2 Uw2 U2 B2 D R' Fw2 D2 Fw Rw2 U Fw' Uw' B2 D' Rw2 Fw' Rw B2 D' x2 y

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' Rw2 B Bw2 Uw' L2 D' Bw2 B2 Fw2 U Lw L' Dw2 Bw U Dw R D F' Uw2 L2 U' D2 Dw' Uw2 L2 Fw' D' F' Lw2 Bw Uw2 Dw F Dw D R2 B L2 U R Bw' B' R U Dw2 Rw2 Dw Bw' U2 Bw U2 Fw' R' Rw Dw2 U' Fw2 F 3Fw 3Uw2
*2. *U2 L B2 Rw2 Lw Uw2 L' Lw Uw2 R Lw' U2 Dw B' D R2 Rw2 F Lw2 L2 F2 U2 Rw' U Lw2 Fw' Lw' B' L' Dw R Uw2 Dw2 Lw2 F2 Bw' R2 Lw Rw Fw2 R2 Dw2 Bw R U Bw' B Lw2 U' F2 Bw2 Lw R L' Dw F2 Bw2 Rw2 Dw2 Fw2
*3. *Dw2 B' Fw2 Uw Rw2 Dw2 F B' Bw' Fw Rw R' F' Dw' F' D U Rw2 U2 Dw2 Lw2 L' Bw' R2 Lw' D' L Dw2 Lw F2 Uw D' Fw2 Uw F2 R D Lw' Rw' U' Fw' L2 Uw' Fw Uw' F2 Lw' Uw2 Dw U Rw2 F2 Bw Lw R' U Fw' F Lw2 B2 3Fw' 3Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B 3Rw2 Bw' L 3Uw Lw' Rw2 Uw2 B' D' Lw' 3Rw' Rw2 L' R' F 3Fw 3Rw F Lw' 3Fw' Dw2 L' 3Rw2 Dw Lw' Bw' Fw D2 Dw Fw' Dw2 Rw D' F' Uw' Bw' Lw Bw Lw2 Fw' 3Uw2 F2 Bw2 3Uw U2 3Rw2 U R' Uw 3Uw L2 Bw F2 Dw L Lw Rw2 F2 D' Uw2 Bw' Uw' R L B' 3Rw2 Dw' 3Uw' Rw' Dw B' 3Uw' Uw2 Dw' Rw F' U2 Uw Lw x' y

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw' Uw2 3Uw 3Fw 3Rw' Rw' Fw Lw Fw' 3Lw2 Rw2 Lw' 3Uw2 Dw' U' 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Dw' U D2 3Bw2 U2 3Dw' Bw' R2 Fw' B' Uw Fw2 R2 Fw' L' Fw 3Uw2 Dw' B' 3Lw' Lw2 3Uw2 U2 Dw Uw2 F 3Uw2 3Lw' 3Dw Bw2 3Dw2 Fw2 Uw2 Bw2 Lw Dw Lw2 D' F' B2 Dw 3Dw 3Lw2 Dw2 Rw U D L' Lw 3Lw Bw2 B L' D' R Rw' 3Dw2 Lw Dw 3Rw2 Rw' 3Dw2 Dw U L' 3Uw2 Fw2 R2 D2 3Dw2 B L2 U' 3Bw Dw' 3Dw' 3Lw 3Uw' 3Rw2 3Bw2 3Lw2 Dw' Bw2 x y

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F D2 R2 B2 D U B2 D L2 R B2 L2 U' F' L2 F2 D F2 D' Rw' Uw
*2. *B2 U' B' R2 B F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F' R F' D F' R' F2 L' B2 D2 Rw2 Uw
*3. *F' D' R B2 R2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B' R' B F' U' F D2 U' B2 Rw' Uw
*4. *U' F' U L2 R2 U B2 U F2 R2 B' L D R D' B R U F R' Fw'
*5. *U2 B2 L D2 R B2 U2 B2 F' L' F2 D' U' F2 L2 U R' B' R2 Fw Uw2
*6. *B2 D F' L F2 U2 L' D2 F' L2 D2 B U2 F R2 D2 B D' R' U' Rw' Uw'
*7. *R' B L' B' F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 D B R2 U' B D B R' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*8. *B' D L2 D B' U R L D F U D' B2 U' D2 F2 L2 U2 L Fw'
*9. *F2 U' B' L2 D' F2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F L' B2 D U2 L D' Rw' Uw'
*10. *F' U F2 R U' D2 F' U D2 L2 B2 U D2 F2 R2 L' U' R' U2 Fw Uw
*11. *F R' B' L' U L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 R2 D' L' B R' U B2 L U' Rw Uw2
*12. *B2 R2 U L F B L U R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D R' U R' B2 Rw' Uw
*13. *D2 L F D' B R' F2 D2 R U' R2 L2 F2 U' F2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 Fw'
*14. *D L D B' L B2 U2 R D2 L2 D2 R' D2 B U' L B2 U' R D2 Fw'
*15. *D B' R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 F' U2 L F R' U B' D2 R2 D' L' U2 Rw Uw'
*16. *R U' B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 U' L' F R2 U' L F L Fw Uw
*17. *U' B' D R2 F' B' R U' R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D B U2 F R2
*18. *D2 B D R2 U R B' L' B' D' R' F2 R' F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 Rw
*19. *U' R' F2 U2 R D2 R U2 R F' L2 U2 L R D R U R2 U Rw2
*20. *D2 R U R U' L2 F2 D U L2 D' F D2 B2 L' U F L2 Fw Uw2
*21. *U2 R U2 R' D2 L' F2 L B2 F L' B' D R U' F L B L B2 Rw2 Uw2
*22. *L' U F L' R2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F' U F' L U' F2 D F Rw' Uw
*23. *B L B2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L B' F L F2 R2 U L2 U Rw2 Uw2
*24. *R' U D F' R2 U B' R' F' L2 F L2 F' U2 D2 B D2 B D B Rw' Uw2
*25. *B2 R D' B L' B2 L U F' R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 D2 L B2 L B2 Rw2 Uw'
*26. *B2 R D2 B2 R' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 D' B2 R B' L' F' R' U2 F2 Rw2
*27. *F D2 R U L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 L' F' L D2 F' L2 U' R2 Fw
*28. *R' D F2 R2 L U L2 F U' B2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 D' R U' Fw' Uw2
*29. *R D R2 D2 R2 B2 L' D B L2 U' L2 R U R F2 L Uw'
*30. *D2 F' D2 F L2 R2 F R2 U2 L' D F' R D2 U2 R D L' B2 Rw Uw'
*31. *L F R D F R2 F' D2 R2 D2 U2 F U' L' B L2 F2 U2 B Rw' Uw2
*32. *D' R' L2 U2 F R2 F2 U2 B' L2 U2 L D' F2 R2 B D2 L F2 U' Rw Uw2
*33. *U' D2 B D2 F D F' D' L' B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L' D2 L2 U' R2 Uw'
*34. *U R U2 B2 L2 B2 F' D2 R2 D2 R B2 D' L2 F U F' R' Fw
*35. *F L2 B R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B F U R' D B' U F2 U' R' F R2 Fw
*36. *D' F2 D2 U F2 D' F2 B' L2 R U2 L' U' L D' U L' D' B Rw Uw2
*37. *L B' U2 L' D B2 R B2 U2 L2 F B2 U2 D2 L2 R' B' D' F Rw2 Uw'
*38. *F2 R2 U F' R2 D L2 U L2 U2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L B U2 Fw'
*39. *R D U L2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 L' F L U' R2 B' D B2 R U' Rw Uw2
*40. *F2 U2 R2 F' R2 B2 D L' U2 L' D2 B R2 F D' U2 R2
*41. *U' B' U2 L' R2 D F2 D F2 U2 L U' F2 R B' D B R Fw Uw'
*42. *F U' R' D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 R' F' Uw
*43. *B R' F2 D B' R U' D R' U2 D2 B2 R' U2 L2 U' F' U' Rw Uw
*44. *U' F2 L' F R' U2 B2 U2 L2 R' D2 R' F2 D U' L' U' B' D L' Fw Uw'
*45. *L2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B D2 L2 F2 D' B2 R B U' L D2 F2 Uw
*46. *B L2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 D U2 B F D L F2 D B' D' F' R' Fw Uw
*47. *F' B R2 U L U2 F2 D F R2 L2 U2 B' L2 F' U2 F2 U' F Rw'
*48. *B' R U F2 R2 D2 U L2 F2 U2 B' R' D' U F2 L' B2 F D2 F2 Rw'
*49. *B R' B' U F L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 R D2 F' L D' R2 U2 Fw' Uw
*50. *F U' B2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L B L U' F L' D F2 R2 U2 Fw Uw'
*51. *L' B2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 B D L' U2 B L' F D2 B L' R' Fw' Uw
*52. *L' D B' U' B R' D F2 R F2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 U L2 F2 Rw' Uw'
*53. *D2 B' D2 R2 D L2 D' B2 D2 B' R D U2 B2 L2 U' B R B Rw
*54. *B2 R F2 D2 F' D' R' B2 L2 D2 F' R2 F R' F L2 D2 Fw Uw
*55. *R2 F U' L2 F' L2 R2 B R2 B' L2 F2 L D' U B2 U' L' R2 D' Fw
*56. *F' B D' R' F R2 B' U' F' R U2 R B2 L B2 L' D2 U' Rw2 Uw'
*57. *B2 U L' D L' D F L2 U2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 D' F D2 L Uw2
*58. *U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D R' F' D2 L2 D' B2 R' D B' F' Rw Uw
*59. *F' D2 L D F2 U R2 D L2 U' B2 R2 B D F R' D2 R B2 Uw
*60. *D' F L2 B' U R' B2 D2 B D' U2 B' D2 F R2 B R2 F' D2 Rw' Uw'
*61. *R2 B U' F2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 R' D' L B' L2 B' D' L B'
*62. *R2 L F2 R' L' U' B R D U2 B L2 F2 B U2 B R2 L' B2 Rw2
*63. *D' B' R U' F2 U L2 F D F2 D' F2 L2 U D' R' F2 D2 Fw'
*64. *U2 R' U2 L' D B L U2 B U2 R L D2 F2 R D2 L U F2 Rw2 Uw2
*65. *U' R D' B R2 F D2 R' L2 F' L' F' L2 D2 F2 B U2 F' Uw
*66. *F2 R' B2 U' R2 B2 D2 B' L D2 R' F2 R' D2 R2 B2 R U L Uw
*67. *B D2 R F2 B' U' F' R2 D B2 R2 D R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 D' Fw Uw'
*68. *R2 B D L2 F' U2 B L2 U2 B' L2 R F' L D F' D2 F' U Fw' Uw'
*69. *U' R' B U D' L2 F2 B' L' R2 U D2 F2 L2 U' D2 L2 D F2 Rw' Uw
*70. *U' R' D2 L' D2 R B2 L2 R' B2 U2 B' L R' B2 R F D' B' Rw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D R2 B2 U' R' L2 B2 D' R L2 D R2 B' D2 B' U2 D2 F'
*2. *R' U' R' B2 D2 L' F' U L2 U2 B U2 F D2 B' L2 F' R' D
*3. *R2 U' D' F R' F2 R U2 R' B R B2 R' B2 U2 D
*4. *B F2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 U L' F2 L2 D R2 B' R2 U2 R'
*5. *U2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D L' F2 U F' L U L D' B2 R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F' L U F2 L2 D R2 U R2 B' L2 B F D L2 D' R B
*2. *B2 U2 L2 F U B U D R U2 B2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 B'
*3. *B2 D' L D' B2 U' D2 F' D' R2 B U2 F' D2 L2 F D2 F' R2
*4. *F L' F' R F' U' B2 L' F2 D' R F' D2 F B' D2 R2 D2 F2
*5. *R2 D' F' D' R B' L2 D U2 L2 B2 R U2 D2 L' D B' R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L B R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F U' R2 U' R D' L' D' F' D R'
*2. *U' R2 L' F' R2 U2 L' D' L2 D2 L B2 L' F2 B2 L2 B2 R' F'
*3. *B' L2 R U' L2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 F D2 U2 R' F' L2 D2 L'
*4. *B U2 L B2 R F2 L R D R2 U2 B' U' R' F D2 L
*5. *B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R B D2 L2 U' R D' L2 B2 F2 U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U2 F U' L D' R2 F B2 U D2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 R' D2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 L U' R D B2 U2 R' B' U F U2 F' B' U2 F' L2 F2 L2 B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R B2 L D2 L2 D2 F U B' U2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 B' U2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U R2 U' F' R U2 R' F' R U' R'
*3. *R2 U D2 F2 B' D2 R F2 L2 D' R2 U D' L2 U F U' L' D'
*4. *R F2 L2 B2 D F2 D R2 U' L2 F2 D B' R2 L' U2 F U2 B' U Fw2 Uw2 F' Rw2 R2 B' U B2 D B2 Uw2 Rw' R D' B' U' L Uw Rw2 L2 U Rw B' U2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U R' U' R U2 R' U2 R2 F' U' R
*3. *L B' L B2 U2 F D B' D' R2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 B2 L2 F2 R
*4. *B' L' U F2 D2 F D2 B R2 U2 F L D R2 L' U R D U Rw2 Fw2 D F Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 B' D' B2 F' Rw L' D R2 F' R' U' Uw' B2 Rw2 Fw' Rw Fw2
*5. *B F Bw' R U Fw' Uw R2 L Lw2 B2 U Lw' D' F' Lw2 Fw' B Lw2 Rw' Fw2 L Fw Dw' B2 F' Dw2 D F Dw Uw2 R Rw B F' R D B' R' Fw Dw2 B' U2 Uw' Bw2 B D F Rw D' Rw B2 Rw' Bw2 Rw L' U' Bw D' F'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F R U R U R' U' F U' F U'
*3. *D2 B' R L2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 D L2 R D B2 D U R' D2
*4. *D' R2 U2 B' R' F U B2 U B R2 B' U2 B' F2 L2 B2 R' Uw2 L' Fw2 Rw2 F2 R L Fw2 F' U2 L' Fw2 L B' Uw R U2 Fw Rw D L Fw R2 Uw' L2
*5. *Fw' Lw' U' D' B2 Lw' R' B2 D F' Uw' Dw B L Rw2 Fw L' Rw' B2 Lw B U2 L2 Bw F B L R' Rw Fw' L2 Bw2 F' Lw F Bw Rw' U' Uw2 D Fw' Dw2 Fw F Rw Dw2 R' D Dw2 Fw2 Bw' Uw2 D F2 Uw' Lw2 U L D' Fw'
*6. *R' 3Uw2 U' D Uw' Lw' U2 B Fw 3Fw2 Dw' D' 3Uw' 3Rw2 B L2 Fw2 3Rw' B2 3Rw' Uw 3Fw2 Rw2 U 3Fw' Uw Bw' 3Fw' Rw2 L' F2 L2 Uw2 L B' D2 F2 3Fw' R2 Fw2 R2 Uw' 3Fw Rw Dw B' U F2 B2 Uw Fw Dw Bw' U 3Fw' F2 3Uw2 3Fw2 L' B2 Bw' Rw' Fw Uw Bw' F2 Dw Uw 3Uw2 Bw' 3Uw Lw' Fw2 D' R2 3Fw2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 3Fw

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' F R2 U' R' U' R' F' U2 F U2
*3. *D' L D2 B' D2 L2 B' R2 D2 L2 F L' D2 U' L' U2 B' R2 D
*4. *L2 B' L2 B2 F R U' F' D R2 D U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F' R2 Fw2 L Uw2 U' Fw2 U' R' D Fw2 U2 L' Fw2 U' Fw D2 L' U2 L Uw Fw2 L Fw L' Fw2 F B'
*5. *B' Lw2 Bw' Lw Bw Rw2 Bw' U2 D Bw R2 Bw2 F' U B F2 Fw2 Lw Dw U2 Lw D Rw' L2 B2 Dw Fw2 D Rw' D2 R2 Uw D2 R2 U L Lw' Fw2 Dw Rw' Dw' D' Fw' Uw U Fw L' Fw' Rw2 Fw Dw Uw R L' Lw2 Uw' B F' Bw2 Uw'
*6. *Lw' Fw2 3Fw' Dw' Fw Rw2 R2 D2 Dw 3Rw2 R2 D2 F Bw2 3Fw Fw B' 3Uw' Rw' 3Fw' Rw Lw B Uw2 Bw2 U' 3Rw2 L' Uw' Fw2 D2 3Uw2 F D2 3Rw' Dw 3Rw' Rw F2 L' 3Uw' Fw2 D2 L' Dw2 B U' Fw2 L' B 3Uw2 U Bw R 3Rw2 Uw' 3Rw F U Bw 3Rw Rw2 Fw F Uw' 3Uw Bw2 Rw' B Rw2 Uw' F' Fw' U Dw2 D' Lw2 Rw2 3Rw' Dw
*7. *Uw 3Lw 3Fw 3Lw' Uw' 3Rw2 3Bw2 3Lw D' 3Fw Rw D' Bw' R 3Rw Uw' U' Rw2 Lw2 Dw' 3Lw2 Fw' 3Bw F2 3Uw' 3Dw' L' R Bw Dw Uw U2 L' 3Dw' B' 3Dw2 B 3Bw Bw F2 Fw Uw2 Lw Dw' 3Bw2 L 3Bw' L' 3Bw2 Bw Rw2 U2 D2 B' Fw' 3Bw2 Rw2 F U2 B' Rw 3Bw' Dw2 Lw 3Dw' Lw Uw' F2 D2 F' 3Fw' Fw2 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Lw Bw B L' 3Lw Fw' Lw' 3Bw Fw Rw' 3Bw2 Rw' Uw' F2 B Dw F Uw 3Rw2 Uw2 B' U2 Lw' 3Lw R2 Dw2

*Clock*
*1. *UR3- DR1+ DL5+ UL6+ U1+ R5- D5- L2- ALL1- y2 U1- R4+ D5+ L3+ ALL2+ UR UL
*2. *UR3- DR2- DL1- UL1+ U6+ R6+ D6+ L5- ALL4- y2 U3- R5+ D1+ L1- ALL3+ DR UL
*3. *UR3- DR6+ DL1- UL3- U5- R1- D6+ L2+ ALL5- y2 U3- R6+ D3- L4+ ALL5- UR DR DL
*4. *UR3- DR4+ DL2- UL3- U5- R4+ D2- L2+ ALL3+ y2 U3- R4- D2+ L4+ ALL5+ UR DR DL UL
*5. *UR5+ DR0+ DL2+ UL0+ U6+ R2+ D5- L4- ALL2+ y2 U4+ R2- D6+ L4- ALL1- DL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R U' B' R' U B' L' U' L' B L u l' r' b
*2. *B' R' B' U' R' L U B' L' R B' u l r b
*3. *B' L U' L U' R B' U L U R' l' r'
*4. *L' U L' U' B U' L' R' U' B L u' r b
*5. *B' U R' U B R B' L B R U' u' l' r b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,2) / (4,1) / (-4,5) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (4,-5) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (-5,-3) / (3,-1) / (0,-4) / (-4,0) / (6,0)
*2. *(1,0) / (-3,0) / (0,6) / (5,-4) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (4,-5)
*3. *(0,-1) / (-5,-2) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (1,-1) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (-2,-3)
*4. *(4,-3) / (5,-4) / (-3,0) / (1,-5) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (2,0) / (1,-4) / (0,-1) / (4,0)
*5. *(1,3) / (0,3) / (-4,-4) / (4,-5) / (-4,-1) / (4,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,-4) / (0,-5) / (1,-4) / (-1,0) / (6,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *B L U B U' B L' U' R L' B
*2. *U R L R L B' R' B' R' B L
*3. *R L B U' B L B' L' R U R'
*4. *L B' R L' R L R' B U B' L'
*5. *L U L B U L B R' B' U R'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *U R2 BL2 flip F' L2' U2 L2' F' R2 U' flip U2 R2' L2' F2 U2' L2' BL' BR BL2' R2 F' U2' R F2' U2 F R
*2. *R' flip BR R2' F2 U' F2' BL U flip U' R BR2 U2 BL2 L2' U2 BR U R' U' F R2 F2 R2' F' R U' F R2
*3. *flip L2' F' BR U F' R' flip R F' L2 BR' R2' BL BR2 BL' R F R2' U R2' F U2 R' F R
*4. *BR flip R2' F2' L BL2' U2 R U flip U2 R F2 BR2' U L2' BL' BR2 BL2' F2 U2' F' R2' F' R F2' U2' R2 F' U' R
*5. *BL2 flip R2 BL2 U' R L2 U flip BL2 L' BR2' BL' U' L2' BL2 BR2 R2 F2 U2 R2' U2 R2' U2 F2' R F2' R2 F'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' F R' U2 R U' R F' R2 F' R'
*3. *U2 B' D2 L B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 L F2 R' F2 U' R D F D2 L U'
*4. *D2 L' B' F2 U2 F' D' R' U L2 F' R2 F L2 F D2 L2 R2 U' Fw2 Uw2 F Rw2 L2 U' Rw2 B' F' Rw2 U B2 R Fw2 Rw B' U2 B2 Fw' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 F' L'
*5. *U2 L2 Fw2 U Rw Uw' B' U' Rw2 F' B' Uw' Fw Rw Uw L' U2 L2 Bw Rw2 Uw U D Bw R B2 Rw' Fw2 Dw' U B2 Lw' Fw2 F Dw' Fw' U2 Bw Rw' U L2 R U' Rw U2 Rw' Fw Bw B' F Dw' D' Uw2 Lw' Rw2 U B2 Dw' Lw2 Uw'
*OH. *R' F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 B' U2 B' U L' B D R2 F R B2
*Clock. *UR1+ DR2- DL6+ UL3- U1+ R5- D2+ L5+ ALL2- y2 U5+ R3- D3+ L4+ ALL0+ DR DL UL
*Mega. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *U' L' R' L R B L R' L' U L' u' b
*Square-1. *(1,3) / (6,-3) / (-1,-1) / (4,-2) / (5,-4) / (-5,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-4) / (-5,0) / (1,-2) / (4,0) / (2,0)
*Skewb. *R U B R' L R B' R U' B' U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B' b f' F' L' R' f' l' r' F' R F R F L
*2. *r' b' l' b f' F L l' F L' B L' B' R F' R
*3. *b l' f l' r L' R B F' R' F' L' B' F L' F
*4. *R B' r' b' l' L B F b' f' L B R' B' F' R' B' R'
*5. *B l' L' B R f' r' b' F' L' F R' F' R' F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw Bw' U' Bw' U' Bw L' R' Bw' L' B' Rw Uw Rw' Uw' Rw' Lw' Bw' Uw u r' b
*2. *Uw Rw Bw L Uw R Bw U L B' Lw R Lw' Uw' Bw Lw' Rw' Lw' Rw Uw' Rw' r'
*3. *Uw' R' Uw R' Lw Bw U L' B' Lw' U Lw Rw Lw Bw Rw' Uw Rw Bw Rw' Bw u' b'
*4. *Uw Rw' U R Lw' Uw' L' Bw' Uw' Bw R' B Uw Lw Rw Lw Uw' Rw' Bw u r'
*5. *Bw Uw B' Uw Rw U' R Uw B' Rw' Lw Uw Rw' Lw Bw' Uw Lw u r' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U L U R2 D L D2 R2 U2 L D2 L2 U2 R U R2 D L D L U L U R2 D3 L U R2 D L2 U L U2 R2 D2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D L D R D L U L D R2 U L D R2 U L U R D L U L D R D L U R U L2 U R D L D R U2 L D R U R2 D L D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D3 R U L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U L D2 R2 U2 L2 U R3 D L3 D R U2 L D3 R U2 L D2 R U3 R2 D L D2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U R D L U L2 D3 R3 U L U2 L D L D R2 U L2 D R D L U3 R D3 R U R U2 L2 D3 R2 U3 L D2 R
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 D L2 D R2 U L D L U R U L D L U2 R D L U R2 D L D2 L U2 R D R U2 R D2 L D L U R D R U L U L D L U R U R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D L B2 U' R' F L F' L B2 R B2 U B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L U R L2 B R2 F' L U R' B' F2 L2 B2 R' L' F2 D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L' U' B' L F' B' R' B' R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 D2 R' F2 D F2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U2 B R2 F U L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B' L F U' B L D2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U' L' D2 B' L2 R2 D U2 B2 D L2 F2 B' R' D' R2 B L2 D2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *U' B L2 F2 D2 U2 R' D2 F2 B U B D L F2 D B2 L
*2. *U2 F' R2 D' R U' F' L R2 U F2 U' R2 U' R2 D F2 B U'
*3. *B L B R' D2 F2 L' U2 L2 F2 L U L' B R F' R' D' U2
*4. *D F' D2 L2 U R U2 D' B' R' D2 B2 D2 L' D2 B2 L' U R
*5. *D' R2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 D' L2 U2 L' F2 R2 F' D' U L' U' R2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UR UF UL UB UL UB UR UF UR UB UR UL UB UR UB LB UL UF UR RF UR UB UL UF UB UR UL UB LB RB UB LF UF LF UF UL UF UB RF UR UF UL LB RB DB LB RB DB LB DL DF LF DL DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF+ UL RF UF+2 DR DB-2 RB UR+2 DB+2 LB+2 UB+ UR+ DR DL+ LB+ DL+2 LF+2 DR+2 DF LF DF+ LF+ DF+2
*2. * UF UB UR UF UL UF UR UF UB UR UB UR UL LB UB UL UF UR RF UR UF UB UL UB LB RF UF UR UL LB RB UB UR UF RB LF UL DL LB LF DL DR RF RB DR RB DF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB UL+ LF UL+2 LB+2 UB UR UB+ LB+ LF RF UR RF+2 DR+ RF DR RF+ LF LB- UB+
*3. * UF UB UR UF UR UL UF UB UR UF UR LB UB LB RF UF UR UL UB UR UL UF RB UR LF UL UF UL UF UB UR UF UB UL LF DF RF UR LF UL DR DB UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UL+ LF UL+2 LB+2 DF- RF UR- DL+ LB+2 DF-2
*4. * UF UB UL UB UL UB UR UF UL UF UB UL LB UB RF UR UF UB UR RF UF UL LB UB UR UL RF RB UB RB UB LF UF UL RF UR RF RB LF UF RF UR DB RB DL DR DB LB UB UR RF DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB DL LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ DF UB+ LB UB+2 RB+2 UR UF DL- DB+ DL+ DB DL LF+2 UL+ LF UL LF+ UL+2 UF UL UF+2 UR+ UF
*5. * UF UB UR UL UB UR UB UL UF UL UF UB UR UL UF LB UL UB UR RF UF UR UB UL UB UR UF UL RB UR UF UL UB UR UL RB LF UL UB UR RB UR DL LF DL DF RF DR DB DF DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR LB+2 UB LB+ DF+2 RF UR+ RB+2 DF

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *L U' L' U L' R U R F R F L F U' L' U' L U R' F R F' U' R' L' R' L U' L D BL F' BR D' U' L' BL'
*2. *F U F' U F U R' F' U L F R' F' L' U R U L F R' U' R U L F' U' L B R' L' BL B' BL'
*3. *R' F R' F' R' F L' U L U' R' L F' L' R L U F R L' F U L' R' U F' U L F' B BR' F' R BR' D' BL
*4. *R' BR' F' D' F D BR R' F' D BR R BR' R' D' F' R' F' R L' U R' L' R' U' R' F L' F' U' R B U' D BL' B' D' L' B'
*5. *L' U L U' L' U BL' B BL U' L' BL' B BL U L' F' U R F' U' F R' F' R L F BR D' BL' L R' F BL


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 4, 2022)

Results for week 39: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, BradenTheMagician, and Ash Black!

*2x2x2*(215)
1.  1.11 Caíque crispim
2.  1.19 Charles Jerome
3.  1.24 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  1.27 BrianJ
5.  1.54 Luke Garrett
5.  1.54 SzokL
7.  1.55 darrensaito
8.  1.58 leomannen
9.  1.66 asacuber
10.  1.74 TipsterTrickster 
11.  1.78 2022duyn02
12.  1.79 Ryan Pilat
13.  1.81 Imsoosm
13.  1.81 MichaelNielsen
15.  1.93 Theo Goluboff
16.  1.97 Alex Tosting
17.  1.99 AydenNguyen
18.  2.13 Vlad Hordiienko
19.  2.35 Tues
19.  2.35 Cuber2s
21.  2.36 remopihel
21.  2.36 Boris McCoy
23.  2.41 Cody_Caston
23.  2.41 DistanceRunner25
25.  2.43 Maximilian2011
26.  2.50 DhruvA
27.  2.51 Antto Pitkänen
28.  2.53 tsutt099
28.  2.53 BMcCl1
30.  2.54 Jude_Stradtner
31.  2.57 Shaun Mack
32.  2.65 BradenTheMagician
33.  2.68 cuberkid10
34.  2.74 Redicubeman
35.  2.77 CubicOreo
36.  2.78 aznbn
37.  2.84 Greyson bananas
38.  2.87 Ash Black
39.  2.91 VectorCubes
39.  2.91 charlh_bld
41.  2.94 HTS98
42.  2.96 Zamirul Faris
43.  3.00 Calcube
44.  3.01 Cale S
45.  3.09 lilwoaji
45.  3.09 agradess2
47.  3.13 vezeneca
48.  3.14 Eli Apperson
49.  3.23 yijunleow
50.  3.24 WizardCM
51.  3.25 Yoyofruits_
51.  3.25 hah27
53.  3.26 nigelthecuber
54.  3.27 YouCubing
55.  3.32 eyeballboi
56.  3.33 Christopher Fandrich
57.  3.34 2018KEAR02
58.  3.35 Kacper Jędrzejuk
59.  3.37 TheReasonableCuber
59.  3.37 sigalig
61.  3.38 Raymos Castillo
62.  3.42 spalmon
63.  3.43 SpiFunTastic
63.  3.43 MCuber
65.  3.45 Fred Lang
65.  3.45 Triangles_are_cubers
67.  3.46 carlosvilla9
68.  3.49 Jge
68.  3.49 xyzzy
70.  3.50 beabernardes
70.  3.50 João Vinicius
72.  3.51 hyn
72.  3.51 JacobLittleton
74.  3.57 dario1514
75.  3.59 Timona
76.  3.61 Jammy
77.  3.66 Sub1Hour
78.  3.67 Ontricus
79.  3.76 Topherlul
80.  3.80 KingWilwin16
80.  3.80 tJardigradHe
82.  3.84 Luke Solves Cubes
82.  3.84 gruuby
84.  3.87 DGCubes
85.  3.88 Ianwubby
86.  3.89 rdurette10
86.  3.89 Oliver Pällo
88.  3.90 KingCanyon
89.  3.95 bluishshark
90.  3.96 CubeEnthusiast15
91.  3.97 KamTheCuber
92.  3.99 Mr_Man_I_Am
93.  4.00 Magma Cubing
94.  4.01 stanley chapel
95.  4.02 Abram Grimsley
96.  4.03 turtwig
97.  4.06 JakeAK
97.  4.06 Sawyer
99.  4.09 Jakub D
100.  4.10 mihnea3000
100.  4.10 ya boi jimmy
102.  4.11 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
103.  4.12 MJbaka
103.  4.12 Puppet09
105.  4.13 Caleb Rogers
105.  4.13 Parke187
107.  4.14 Chris Van Der Brink
108.  4.15 rlnninja44
109.  4.20 bennettstouder
110.  4.22 abunickabhi
111.  4.28 DUDECUBER
111.  4.28 ARSCubing
113.  4.31 fdskljgrie
113.  4.31 sqAree
113.  4.31 FLS99
116.  4.34 2019ECKE02
117.  4.36 Maxematician
117.  4.36 Cubey_Tube
119.  4.37 fdh dnfed the solve
120.  4.38 lumes2121
121.  4.40 Nevan J
122.  4.45 Koen van Aller
123.  4.46 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
124.  4.50 midnightcuberx
125.  4.55 KellanTheCubingCoder
126.  4.56 Nong Quoc Khanh
127.  4.61 JohnSax
128.  4.62 Volcaniccubing
129.  4.63 bbbbbbbowen
130.  4.68 GrettGrett
131.  4.75 Super_Cuber903
132.  4.77 InfinityCuber324
133.  4.79 Clock_Enthusiast
134.  4.81 InlandEmpireCuber
135.  4.82 Cubing Mania
136.  4.86 Nitin Kumar 2018
137.  4.90 Fisko
138.  4.91 Hyperion
138.  4.91 vilkkuti25
140.  4.92 Yudo
141.  4.94 Aerocuber
142.  4.97 CubeLub3r
143.  4.98 Noob's Cubes
144.  5.01 trangium
145.  5.02 edcuberrules8473
146.  5.03 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
147.  5.11 CryptoConnor
148.  5.15 Arnavol
149.  5.17 switkreytyahhhh
150.  5.19 DynaXT
151.  5.25 Ravman
152.  5.36 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
152.  5.36 LittleLumos
154.  5.37 Mike Hughey
155.  5.41 WTFperm
155.  5.41 Chai003
157.  5.48 Li Xiang
158.  5.49 William Austin
159.  5.50 Homeschool Cubing
160.  5.75 DaTornadoKarateCuber
161.  5.77 Ayce
162.  5.95 tungsten
163.  6.06 Henry13
164.  6.11 Meanjuice
165.  6.15 Poorcuber09
166.  6.16 Jack Law
167.  6.21 Hazwi
168.  6.23 Akshath
169.  6.47 SYUTEO
170.  6.50 N4C0
171.  6.68 Isaiah The Scott
172.  6.79 White KB
172.  6.79 SpeedCubeLegend17
174.  6.83 BigBrainBoi989
175.  6.90 Ricco
176.  7.05 ichcubegerne
177.  7.20 roxanajohnson01
178.  7.23 pb_cuber
179.  7.30 Panagiotis Christopoulos
180.  7.33 NONOGamer12
181.  7.34 Splenj
182.  7.40 Jrg
183.  7.46 Andy Chakarov
184.  7.66 Omkar1
185.  7.67 Qzinator
186.  7.68 Quixoteace
187.  7.82 freshcuber.de
187.  7.82 Rubika-37-021204
189.  7.88 William Jay Segeurra
190.  7.95 myoder
191.  8.09 Fusion Cuber
192.  8.21 aerocube
193.  8.27 SuperCrafter51
194.  8.68 One Wheel
195.  8.84 Jason Tzeng
196.  8.99 sporteisvogel
197.  9.87 Thewan
198.  10.07 Mr Cuber
199.  10.20 pranavAR
200.  10.22 thomas.sch
201.  10.44 arbivara
202.  10.92 RubikAr
203.  10.99 CUubingCure
204.  11.05 Mormi
205.  11.22 Penguinocuber
206.  11.28 EmmaTheCapicorn
207.  12.03 Jacck
208.  12.20 Rubik’s cube champion
209.  12.26 GamingLachss
210.  12.30 I am gan for cubes
211.  16.29 nickromaniello
212.  20.40 Kyle15
213.  46.95 Tejaswin
214.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan
214.  DNF Danielle Ang


*3x3x3*(282)
1.  5.18 iLikeCheese
2.  6.11 Luke Garrett
3.  6.36 benzhao


Spoiler



4.  6.53 BrianJ
5.  6.57 SzokL
6.  6.60 Theo Goluboff
7.  6.99 Shaun Mack
8.  7.46 Lim Hung
9.  7.47 David ep
10.  7.54 Alex Tosting
11.  7.66 Zamirul Faris
12.  7.71 Brendyn Dunagan
13.  7.73 V Achyuthan
14.  7.75 Ryan Pilat
14.  7.75 MichaelNielsen
16.  7.86 Charles Jerome
17.  7.89 DistanceRunner25
18.  8.04 tJardigradHe
19.  8.05 lilwoaji
20.  8.14 Heewon Seo
21.  8.42 Maximilian2011
22.  8.53 cuberkid10
23.  8.60 FishyIshy
24.  8.62 yijunleow
25.  8.75 ExultantCarn
26.  8.81 Ash Black
27.  8.87 tsutt099
28.  8.93 Caíque crispim
29.  9.02 NathanaelCubes
30.  9.05 sband17
31.  9.08 eyeballboi
32.  9.15 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
33.  9.16 Jge
34.  9.18 turtwig
35.  9.27 Kylegadj
36.  9.28 2022duyn02
36.  9.28 JChambers13
38.  9.31 EvanWright1
39.  9.32 leomannen
40.  9.34 darrensaito
41.  9.46 BradenTheMagician
42.  9.47 Boris McCoy
43.  9.50 Cale S
44.  9.56 G2013
45.  9.57 Christopher Fandrich
45.  9.57 Ontricus
47.  9.63 MCuber
47.  9.63 mihnea3000
49.  9.82 hah27
50.  9.84 Imsoosm
51.  9.85 Jude_Stradtner
52.  9.94 Victor Tang
53.  9.95 Davoda_IV
54.  10.02 Aerocuber
55.  10.07 DhruvA
56.  10.08 leolrg
56.  10.08 JacobLittleton
56.  10.08 Cuber2s
59.  10.23 remopihel
60.  10.24 ichcubegerne
61.  10.27 Parke187
62.  10.28 VectorCubes
63.  10.34 qaz
64.  10.40 Redicubeman
64.  10.40 BMcCl1
66.  10.41 Fred Lang
67.  10.45 Vince M
68.  10.49 KamTheCuber
69.  10.50 Greyson bananas
70.  10.52 Eli Apperson
71.  10.55 20luky3
72.  10.59 switkreytyahhhh
73.  10.61 agradess2
74.  10.65 TheReasonableCuber
75.  10.69 CubicOreo
76.  10.70 WizardCM
77.  10.74 DGCubes
78.  10.75 Mr_Man_I_Am
79.  10.83 YouCubing
80.  10.90 charlh_bld
80.  10.90 BradyLawrence
82.  10.93 gruuby
83.  10.96 Jammy
84.  11.05 Oliver Pällo
85.  11.09 bbbbbbbowen
86.  11.13 2018KEAR02
87.  11.16 MJbaka
88.  11.22 Kacper Jędrzejuk
89.  11.24 Tues
90.  11.36 wearephamily1719
91.  11.37 Raymos Castillo
92.  11.38 spalmon
93.  11.41 Chris Van Der Brink
94.  11.42 2018AMSB02
95.  11.53 Nong Quoc Khanh
96.  11.60 Keroma12
97.  11.62 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
97.  11.62 Maxematician
99.  11.64 any name you wish
100.  11.67 vezeneca
101.  11.72 Timona
101.  11.72 LwBigcubes
103.  11.74 Puppet09
104.  11.80 abunickabhi
105.  11.82 aznbn
106.  11.85 midnightcuberx
107.  11.93 Sub1Hour
108.  11.98 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
108.  11.98 Yoyofruits_
110.  12.01 WHY841
111.  12.03 sigalig
112.  12.08 KingWilwin16
113.  12.10 Enoch Jiang
114.  12.11 Koen van Aller
115.  12.14 Omkar1
116.  12.15 Cubey_Tube
117.  12.23 bennettstouder
118.  12.24 calcuber1800
118.  12.24 Yudo
120.  12.27 João Vinicius
120.  12.27 PCCuber
122.  12.31 beabernardes
123.  12.32 KingCanyon
124.  12.34 Trexrush1
125.  12.37 lumes2121
126.  12.39 rlnninja44
127.  12.53 Calcube
128.  12.55 ARSCubing
129.  12.59 Luke Solves Cubes
130.  12.67 superkitkat106
131.  12.69 qatumciuzacqul
132.  12.71 ly_6
133.  12.73 Garf
134.  12.76 Cuber15
135.  12.86 JakeAK
136.  12.88 baseballjello67
137.  12.89 dhafin
138.  12.90 Xauxage
139.  12.91 carlosvilla9
140.  12.93 Magma Cubing
141.  12.98 JohnSax
142.  13.01 Fisko
143.  13.02 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
144.  13.07 sqAree
145.  13.13 Triangles_are_cubers
146.  13.14 SpiFunTastic
147.  13.17 InfinityCuber324
148.  13.26 ican97
149.  13.30 Nitin Kumar 2018
150.  13.38 2019ECKE02
151.  13.51 KellanTheCubingCoder
152.  13.71 InlandEmpireCuber
152.  13.71 trangium
154.  13.78 c00bmaster
155.  13.82 Ianwubby
156.  14.03 bh13
157.  14.06 nigelthecuber
158.  14.11 FLS99
159.  14.18 xyzzy
160.  14.21 Ssiא
160.  14.21 CryptoConnor
162.  14.53 ARJCuber
163.  14.60 Rollercoasterben 
164.  14.68 Aidan Hiah
165.  14.77 Topherlul
166.  14.80 elimescube
167.  14.90 Cubing Mania
168.  14.94 stanley chapel
169.  15.33 Henri Leinfelder
170.  15.47 DUDECUBER
170.  15.47 DynaXT
172.  15.53 YoAkshYo
173.  15.62 LittleLumos
174.  15.69 Sawyer
175.  15.74 Li Xiang
175.  15.74 White KB
177.  15.89 Ali161102
178.  15.95 CubeLub3r
179.  16.13 HTS98
180.  16.31 Ayce
181.  16.38 William Jay Segeurra
182.  16.45 50ph14
183.  16.59 hyn
184.  16.73 pb_cuber
185.  16.75 rdurette10
186.  16.92 roconnor1994
187.  17.05 Super_Cuber903
188.  17.15 vilkkuti25
189.  17.25 RyanSoh
190.  17.26 Abram Grimsley
191.  17.44 Noob's Cubes
192.  17.45 bluishshark
193.  17.48 WTFperm
194.  17.49 SYUTEO
195.  17.54 Isaiah The Scott
196.  17.57 Volcaniccubing
197.  17.58 Homeschool Cubing
197.  17.58 Jlit
199.  17.59 Henry13
200.  17.61 SpeedCubeLegend17
201.  17.62 topppits
202.  18.00 Chai003
203.  18.02 ErezE
204.  18.17 Petri Krzywacki
205.  18.28 Caleb Rogers
206.  18.67 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
207.  18.74 Poorcuber09
208.  18.79 myoder
209.  18.87 ALoneCloud
210.  19.08 CubeEnthusiast15
211.  19.15 Tekooo
212.  19.18 padddi
212.  19.18 Hyperion
214.  19.20 DaTornadoKarateCuber
215.  19.95 Lightning
216.  20.02 Danielle Ang
217.  20.13 FeelTheBeat
218.  20.37 Ravman
219.  20.59 sporteisvogel
220.  20.75 Hazwi
221.  21.14 NoSekt
222.  21.50 filmip
223.  21.67 Akshath
224.  21.71 roxanajohnson01
225.  22.05 Meanjuice
226.  22.42 N4C0
227.  22.70 GrettGrett
228.  23.12 fdskljgrie
229.  23.14 The grandmaster
230.  23.61 Rubika-37-021204
231.  23.69 Jrg
232.  23.70 Jason Tzeng
233.  24.02 edcuberrules8473
234.  24.15 Elisa Rippe
235.  24.29 RichCuberBoy389
236.  24.50 astnon
237.  24.68 NONOGamer12
238.  24.73 tungsten
239.  25.07 BigBrainBoi989
240.  25.21 Thewan
241.  25.28 Cubing_Marmot
242.  25.47 Jack Law
243.  25.63 Splenj
244.  25.72 Mr Cuber
245.  25.85 Quixoteace
246.  25.94 JamesBond54
247.  25.97 pranavAR
248.  25.99 Ricco
249.  26.07 One Wheel
250.  26.75 ya boi jimmy
251.  27.14 CUubingCure
252.  27.30 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
253.  27.32 1davey29
254.  27.37 freshcuber.de
255.  27.57 SuperCrafter51
256.  27.81 Mormi
257.  28.44 GT8590
258.  30.36 ArdenLuvzCats
259.  30.40 auntie
260.  31.55 arbivara
261.  32.22 Jacck
262.  33.27 Penguinocuber
263.  34.40 aerocube
264.  34.58 Andy Chakarov
265.  35.66 Heidi
266.  36.90 GamingLachss
267.  36.95 Lutz_P
268.  37.82 Rubik’s cube champion
269.  38.10 panicChris
270.  39.22 Fusion Cuber
271.  39.29 Kyle15
272.  40.78 HelgeBerlin
273.  40.82 SecretSix
274.  42.43 I am gan for cubes
275.  42.55 Sub cuber
276.  44.90 EmmaTheCapicorn
277.  46.68 RubikAr
278.  46.89 Qzinator
279.  47.37 MASTERMORPHIX
280.  1:15.30 I forgor
281.  DNF MartinN13
281.  DNF Huang_Joshua


*4x4x4*(146)
1.  25.68 Theo Goluboff
2.  27.62 cuberkid10
3.  28.55 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  29.97 darrensaito
5.  31.66 Luke Garrett
6.  31.89 Shaun Mack
7.  32.46 David ep
8.  33.30 G2013
9.  36.02 ichcubegerne
10.  36.38 Boris McCoy
11.  37.16 Raymos Castillo
11.  37.16 agradess2
13.  37.52 Christopher Fandrich
14.  37.59 BradenTheMagician
15.  37.62 Cale S
16.  37.85 Tues
17.  37.91 charlh_bld
18.  38.18 tsutt099
19.  38.41 MCuber
20.  38.68 remopihel
21.  38.77 Garf
22.  39.77 Ash Black
23.  40.77 Redicubeman
24.  40.93 leomannen
25.  41.04 DhruvA
26.  41.07 CubicOreo
27.  41.24 yijunleow
28.  41.63 aznbn
29.  42.07 WizardCM
30.  42.20 Maxematician
31.  42.42 YouCubing
32.  42.70 Cubey_Tube
33.  42.98 DGCubes
34.  43.14 ExultantCarn
35.  43.38 Ontricus
36.  43.52 vezeneca
37.  43.57 Maximilian2011
38.  44.04 Timona
39.  44.57 beabernardes
40.  44.96 Keroma12
41.  45.16 Caíque crispim
42.  45.57 BMcCl1
43.  45.67 Magma Cubing
44.  45.72 Sub1Hour
45.  46.01 2022duyn02
46.  46.18 abunickabhi
47.  46.40 gruuby
48.  46.55 switkreytyahhhh
49.  46.69 Jude_Stradtner
50.  46.81 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
51.  47.08 TheReasonableCuber
52.  47.16 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
53.  48.00 Yudo
54.  48.11 JacobLittleton
55.  48.25 Mr_Man_I_Am
56.  48.26 Luke Solves Cubes
57.  48.71 bennettstouder
58.  48.98 Oliver Pällo
59.  48.99 Koen van Aller
60.  50.04 carlosvilla9
61.  50.08 Triangles_are_cubers
62.  50.48 bbbbbbbowen
63.  50.73 Ianwubby
64.  51.21 lumes2121
65.  51.52 Greyson bananas
66.  51.71 sqAree
67.  52.30 Zamirul Faris
68.  52.66 Vince M
69.  52.98 stanley chapel
70.  53.89 Ali161102
71.  54.24 xyzzy
72.  54.27 InlandEmpireCuber
73.  54.28 Rollercoasterben 
74.  54.55 DynaXT
75.  55.14 ican97
76.  55.15 Fisko
77.  55.21 CryptoConnor
78.  55.71 Enoch Jiang
79.  56.16 rlnninja44
80.  56.40 ly_6
81.  56.94 qatumciuzacqul
82.  57.21 Calcube
83.  57.39 FLS99
84.  59.44 Omkar1
85.  59.60 KingCanyon
86.  59.63 Kacper Jędrzejuk
87.  59.65 vilkkuti25
88.  59.79 midnightcuberx
89.  1:00.05 InfinityCuber324
90.  1:01.02 SpiFunTastic
91.  1:01.36 bh13
92.  1:02.18 SYUTEO
93.  1:02.21 spalmon
94.  1:02.28 HTS98
95.  1:03.13 Ayce
96.  1:03.17 max jensen
97.  1:03.53 50ph14
98.  1:04.28 DUDECUBER
99.  1:04.32 Jge
100.  1:04.47 Poorcuber09
101.  1:04.65 ARSCubing
102.  1:04.76 nigelthecuber
103.  1:04.85 hyn
104.  1:05.91 bluishshark
105.  1:06.65 filmip
106.  1:07.29 Hyperion
107.  1:07.75 elimescube
108.  1:07.95 Abram Grimsley
109.  1:08.04 Sawyer
110.  1:08.88 Super_Cuber903
111.  1:09.60 Li Xiang
112.  1:14.65 Volcaniccubing
113.  1:15.09 Isaiah The Scott
114.  1:15.99 White KB
115.  1:16.69 padddi
116.  1:17.62 Jrg
117.  1:18.88 Petri Krzywacki
118.  1:19.98 BigBrainBoi989
119.  1:21.41 One Wheel
120.  1:21.70 Jason Tzeng
121.  1:23.63 Danielle Ang
122.  1:25.99 myoder
123.  1:26.09 CubeLub3r
124.  1:26.72 Meanjuice
125.  1:28.65 SpeedCubeLegend17
126.  1:31.77 roxanajohnson01
127.  1:32.16 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
128.  1:32.18 DaTornadoKarateCuber
129.  1:32.32 thomas.sch
130.  1:33.05 NoSekt
131.  1:35.32 sporteisvogel
132.  1:37.44 Rubika-37-021204
133.  1:40.12 Henry13
134.  1:44.46 William Jay Segeurra
135.  1:45.55 Hazwi
136.  1:48.33 Jacck
137.  1:50.52 Quixoteace
138.  2:03.34 Splenj
139.  2:23.70 fdskljgrie
140.  3:13.57 RubikAr
141.  3:19.49 Akshath
142.  3:29.84 Mormi
143.  3:34.02 Nash171
144.  3:45.22 arbivara
145.  DNF freshcuber.de
145.  DNF GamingLachss


*5x5x5*(91)
1.  50.38 tJardigradHe
2.  53.31 Lim Hung
3.  55.48 Theo Goluboff


Spoiler



4.  57.39 cuberkid10
5.  58.77 Ryan Pilat
6.  59.04 Luke Garrett
7.  1:04.52 turtwig
8.  1:05.70 Ash Black
9.  1:06.25 David ep
10.  1:07.31 ichcubegerne
11.  1:11.40 Raymos Castillo
12.  1:13.05 LwBigcubes
13.  1:14.47 DhruvA
14.  1:15.31 Magma Cubing
15.  1:16.69 Cale S
16.  1:16.91 G2013
17.  1:18.48 BradenTheMagician
18.  1:18.96 Sub1Hour
19.  1:19.36 Boris McCoy
20.  1:19.54 DGCubes
21.  1:19.61 MCuber
22.  1:20.60 CubicOreo
23.  1:20.61 gruuby
24.  1:20.98 Keroma12
25.  1:21.53 Vince M
26.  1:21.54 switkreytyahhhh
27.  1:21.93 WizardCM
28.  1:22.40 TheReasonableCuber
29.  1:22.84 yijunleow
30.  1:22.92 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
31.  1:23.58 JacobLittleton
32.  1:23.72 xyzzy
33.  1:24.62 YouCubing
34.  1:25.12 abunickabhi
35.  1:25.30 Christopher Fandrich
36.  1:26.23 Caíque crispim
37.  1:26.46 Dylan Swarts
38.  1:26.70 Garf
39.  1:27.78 Jammy
40.  1:28.28 aznbn
41.  1:28.52 Ianwubby
42.  1:28.57 Yudo
43.  1:28.77 2022duyn02
44.  1:33.27 Ontricus
45.  1:36.67 sqAree
46.  1:36.86 Kacper Jędrzejuk
47.  1:37.54 carlosvilla9
48.  1:39.71 beabernardes
49.  1:39.96 Maximilian2011
50.  1:41.04 Calcube
51.  1:41.89 elimescube
52.  1:42.97 Koen van Aller
53.  1:49.13 Maxematician
54.  1:50.25 Timona
55.  1:50.63 bennettstouder
56.  1:51.90 vilkkuti25
57.  1:51.94 Fisko
58.  1:52.35 DynaXT
59.  1:52.84 FLS99
60.  1:53.44 lumes2121
61.  2:04.15 filmip
62.  2:04.78 nigelthecuber
63.  2:10.83 Luke Solves Cubes
64.  2:11.79 One Wheel
65.  2:12.22 Isaiah The Scott
66.  2:16.59 Jrg
67.  2:18.90 Rubika-37-021204
68.  2:19.26 ly_6
69.  2:21.12 Ayce
70.  2:22.15 InfinityCuber324
71.  2:23.95 bluishshark
72.  2:24.76 SYUTEO
73.  2:25.31 White KB
74.  2:25.77 spalmon
75.  2:31.78 ARSCubing
76.  2:36.20 sporteisvogel
77.  2:36.23 Jason Tzeng
78.  2:41.49 Danielle Ang
79.  2:44.19 Jacck
80.  2:47.26 myoder
81.  2:52.12 roxanajohnson01
82.  3:18.20 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
83.  4:12.43 Quixoteace
84.  9:14.83 arbivara
85.  DNF Heewon Seo
85.  DNF midnightcuberx
85.  DNF freshcuber.de
85.  DNF CubeLub3r
85.  DNF DUDECUBER
85.  DNF Meanjuice
85.  DNF SpeedCubeLegend17


*6x6x6*(41)
1.  1:37.57 tJardigradHe
2.  1:47.60 ichcubegerne
3.  1:48.62 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:58.79 agradess2
5.  2:09.55 sigalig
6.  2:11.71 Keroma12
7.  2:13.16 LwBigcubes
8.  2:18.86 xyzzy
9.  2:23.69 YouCubing
10.  2:28.22 BradenTheMagician
11.  2:34.11 Jammy
12.  2:36.49 Magma Cubing
13.  2:37.28 gruuby
14.  2:38.31 Garf
15.  2:44.75 Ianwubby
16.  2:52.96 TheReasonableCuber
17.  2:55.37 Dylan Swarts
18.  3:06.32 beabernardes
19.  3:08.28 Koen van Aller
20.  3:11.80 yijunleow
21.  3:21.76 Yudo
22.  3:35.07 elimescube
23.  3:37.42 sqAree
24.  3:42.06 lumes2121
25.  3:44.91 Kacper Jędrzejuk
26.  3:55.35 DynaXT
27.  4:03.45 FLS99
28.  4:05.62 Jrg
29.  4:09.81 One Wheel
30.  4:27.77 SYUTEO
31.  4:32.86 Isaiah The Scott
32.  4:34.70 thomas.sch
33.  4:45.64 Jacck
34.  4:52.03 Luke Solves Cubes
35.  4:58.69 sporteisvogel
36.  5:37.23 myoder
37.  6:42.88 roxanajohnson01
38.  DNF turtwig
38.  DNF CubeLub3r
38.  DNF freshcuber.de
38.  DNF Jakub Rezmer Dywan


*7x7x7*(30)
1.  2:37.15 ichcubegerne
2.  2:39.97 Hayden Ng
3.  2:49.75 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  3:03.26 fun at the joy
5.  3:07.04 LwBigcubes
6.  3:13.60 agradess2
7.  3:18.03 Keroma12
8.  3:32.27 xyzzy
9.  3:32.30 DhruvA
10.  3:43.14 YouCubing
11.  3:57.74 Garf
12.  4:08.31 TheReasonableCuber
13.  4:11.92 Magma Cubing
14.  4:27.31 switkreytyahhhh
15.  4:29.44 Ianwubby
16.  4:52.68 2018KEAR02
17.  5:01.76 Koen van Aller
18.  5:12.55 Yudo
19.  5:15.47 lumes2121
20.  5:20.41 elimescube
21.  5:26.02 bh13
22.  5:34.87 One Wheel
23.  6:09.74 Jrg
24.  6:10.58 Kacper Jędrzejuk
25.  6:49.65 thomas.sch
26.  7:22.39 Ayce
27.  7:29.81 InlandEmpireCuber
28.  7:53.09 sporteisvogel
29.  8:09.13 CubeLub3r
30.  DNF myoder


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(62)
1.  3.58 fdh dnfed the solve
2.  3.60 BrianJ
3.  4.18 2022duyn02


Spoiler



4.  4.51 fdskljgrie
5.  4.73 Alex Tosting
6.  4.79 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
7.  6.48 Luke Garrett
8.  6.88 tsutt099
9.  7.02 Shaun Mack
10.  7.41 Caíque crispim
11.  7.70 Greyson bananas
12.  8.73 Isaiah The Scott
13.  9.25 Imsoosm
14.  9.36 DGCubes
15.  9.62 remopihel
16.  9.84 Ash Black
17.  10.74 Redicubeman
18.  10.84 ichcubegerne
19.  10.94 agradess2
20.  11.79 charlh_bld
21.  12.07 hah27
22.  12.17 BradenTheMagician
23.  13.91 CubeEnthusiast15
24.  15.99 Ontricus
25.  17.38 2019ECKE02
26.  17.99 Kacper Jędrzejuk
27.  19.04 Li Xiang
28.  19.46 Fisko
29.  20.64 LittleLumos
30.  21.48 Mike Hughey
31.  21.88 SpiFunTastic
32.  23.32 FLS99
33.  23.72 sqAree
34.  23.92 Cand
35.  25.30 hyn
36.  25.31 nigelthecuber
37.  25.54 WizardCM
38.  26.66 Raymos Castillo
39.  26.85 João Vinicius
40.  28.97 SpeedCubeLegend17
41.  29.25 stanley chapel
42.  29.72 Koen van Aller
43.  31.65 Luke Solves Cubes
44.  33.59 Ricco
45.  34.86 spalmon
46.  38.59 Jacck
47.  55.41 SuperCrafter51
48.  1:01.01 sporteisvogel
49.  1:02.23 Ayce
50.  1:05.04 CubeLub3r
51.  1:09.52 DaTornadoKarateCuber
52.  1:17.32 BigBrainBoi989
53.  1:56.59 SYUTEO
54.  2:44.02 arbivara
55.  DNF bluishshark
55.  DNF Timona
55.  DNF Ravman
55.  DNF Tues
55.  DNF TheReasonableCuber
55.  DNF Hazwi
55.  DNF HTS98
55.  DNF darrensaito


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(47)
1.  18.67 The grandmaster
2.  19.05 JakeAK
3.  20.85 G2013


Spoiler



4.  23.11 hah27
5.  23.20 sigalig
6.  24.08 charlh_bld
7.  25.87 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
8.  26.26 riovqn
9.  27.64 ican97
10.  31.51 Victor Tang
11.  32.93 sqAree
12.  34.58 Keroma12
13.  35.38 2019ECKE02
14.  36.84 kainos
15.  38.08 abunickabhi
16.  39.13 dhafin
17.  39.93 I forgor
18.  51.66 SzokL
19.  1:04.13 qatumciuzacqul
20.  1:05.30 NathanaelCubes
21.  1:05.40 DesertWolf
22.  1:13.21 spalmon
23.  1:32.03 FLS99
24.  1:39.87 remopihel
25.  1:46.13 Raymos Castillo
26.  1:52.82 BradenTheMagician
27.  1:56.62 ichcubegerne
28.  2:00.04 filmip
29.  2:45.37 Jacck
30.  2:52.26 Jammy
31.  3:09.83 PCCuber
32.  3:21.13 stanley chapel
33.  3:21.83 sporteisvogel
34.  3:29.08 carlosvilla9
35.  4:01.87 Maxematician
36.  4:14.97 lumes2121
37.  5:16.33 Kacper Jędrzejuk
38.  7:30.39 freshcuber.de
39.  DNF Ravman
39.  DNF LittleLumos
39.  DNF Ricco
39.  DNF TheReasonableCuber
39.  DNF Ayce
39.  DNF arbivara
39.  DNF Luke Garrett
39.  DNF Imsoosm
39.  DNF DGCubes


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(13)
1.  2:00.90 Victor Tang
2.  2:06.29 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  2:53.52 G2013


Spoiler



4.  4:17.68 2019ECKE02
5.  7:09.98 LittleLumos
6.  9:25.88 filmip
7.  22:05.60 sporteisvogel
8.  DNF Keroma12
8.  DNF Jacck
8.  DNF charlh_bld
8.  DNF hah27
8.  DNF sqAree
8.  DNF DesertWolf


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  4:16.26 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  5:15.17 hah27
3.  15:53.61 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  DNF 2019ECKE02
4.  DNF Keroma12
4.  DNF Victor Tang
4.  DNF Ricco


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF LittleLumos

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF SzokL
1.  DNF LittleLumos

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(11)
1.  29/31 50:34 Keroma12
2.  19/21 56:23 SzokL
3.  21/32 60:00 hah27


Spoiler



4.  9/10 60:00 Ricco
5.  4/4 14:53 Jacck
6.  4/4 22:46 sporteisvogel
7.  2/2 1:38 abunickabhi
8.  2/3 9:06 BradenTheMagician
9.  14/30 59:30 2019ECKE02
9.  1/2 9:24 DynaXT
9.  1/2 2:29 sqAree


*3x3x3 one-handed*(153)
1.  10.89 Luke Garrett
2.  11.20 SzokL
3.  11.21 lilwoaji


Spoiler



4.  12.27 BrianJ
5.  12.51 Shaun Mack
6.  12.93 darrensaito
7.  13.11 tJardigradHe
8.  14.05 NathanaelCubes
9.  14.13 JackPfeifer
10.  14.64 Ash Black
11.  15.26 Caíque crispim
12.  15.37 tsutt099
13.  15.59 G2013
14.  15.77 Victor Tang
15.  15.97 V Achyuthan
16.  16.01 Jammy
17.  16.32 BradenTheMagician
18.  16.86 turtwig
19.  16.96 leomannen
20.  17.19 mihnea3000
21.  17.48 remopihel
22.  17.68 David ep
23.  17.77 Boris McCoy
24.  17.86 CubicOreo
25.  17.90 Zamirul Faris
26.  18.00 Jude_Stradtner
27.  18.28 midnightcuberx
28.  18.51 ichcubegerne
29.  18.60 Tues
30.  18.87 cuberkid10
31.  19.13 DhruvA
32.  19.22 abunickabhi
33.  19.23 Cale S
34.  19.24 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
35.  19.30 Redicubeman
36.  19.34 TheReasonableCuber
37.  19.85 JohnSax
38.  20.13 YoAkshYo
39.  20.28 hah27
40.  20.46 qaz
41.  20.51 João Vinicius
42.  20.60 Triangles_are_cubers
43.  20.61 sigalig
44.  20.63 lumes2121
44.  20.63 switkreytyahhhh
46.  20.70 MCuber
47.  21.01 Mr_Man_I_Am
48.  21.03 JakeAK
49.  21.05 DGCubes
50.  21.27 Sub1Hour
51.  21.49 PCCuber
52.  21.53 WizardCM
53.  21.64 yijunleow
54.  21.82 YouCubing
55.  21.94 DuckubingCuber347
56.  22.19 gruuby
57.  22.21 xyzzy
58.  22.23 2022duyn02
59.  22.59 sqAree
60.  22.71 Puppet09
61.  22.74 MJbaka
62.  22.77 Luke Solves Cubes
63.  22.80 Jge
64.  22.89 Ontricus
65.  22.99 Maximilian2011
66.  23.47 Chris Van Der Brink
67.  23.56 trangium
68.  23.62 calcuber1800
69.  23.68 Parke187
70.  24.08 Cubey_Tube
71.  24.37 qatumciuzacqul
72.  24.46 KingCanyon
73.  24.94 Calcube
74.  25.27 The grandmaster
75.  25.29 BMcCl1
76.  25.37 ican97
77.  25.78 ly_6
78.  26.59 carlosvilla9
79.  26.70 Yudo
80.  26.74 nigelthecuber
81.  26.75 VectorCubes
82.  26.83 Kacper Jędrzejuk
83.  26.97 Koen van Aller
84.  27.89 Nitin Kumar 2018
85.  27.94 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
86.  27.95 Raymos Castillo
87.  28.07 Sawyer
88.  28.21 Timona
89.  28.22 Ssiא
90.  28.53 JacobLittleton
91.  29.13 Greyson bananas
92.  29.48 Keroma12
93.  29.84 2019ECKE02
94.  29.92 LittleLumos
95.  29.96 Ianwubby
96.  30.07 Isaiah The Scott
97.  30.13 Fisko
98.  30.38 InlandEmpireCuber
99.  30.79 Hyperion
100.  30.98 bbbbbbbowen
101.  31.24 Magma Cubing
102.  31.26 rdurette10
103.  31.83 hyn
104.  31.85 InfinityCuber324
105.  32.01 CubeLub3r
106.  32.31 spalmon
107.  33.35 White KB
108.  33.39 bennettstouder
109.  33.65 Super_Cuber903
110.  33.68 Homeschool Cubing
111.  36.12 bluishshark
112.  37.13 freshcuber.de
113.  37.92 Ravman
114.  38.07 FLS99
115.  39.16 William Jay Segeurra
116.  39.18 rlnninja44
117.  40.10 stanley chapel
118.  40.83 ARSCubing
119.  41.02 ErezE
120.  41.27 fdskljgrie
121.  41.29 Jack Law
122.  42.52 Noob's Cubes
123.  43.10 CryptoConnor
124.  43.29 BigBrainBoi989
125.  43.77 Cubing Mania
126.  44.34 NONOGamer12
127.  46.34 pranavAR
128.  46.43 Hazwi
129.  46.56 HTS98
130.  47.41 Meanjuice
131.  49.74 WTFperm
132.  51.60 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
133.  53.90 Rubika-37-021204
134.  54.89 sporteisvogel
135.  56.04 SYUTEO
136.  56.38 SpeedCubeLegend17
137.  58.94 roxanajohnson01
138.  1:00.95 myoder
139.  1:01.30 Jacck
140.  1:02.48 Splenj
141.  1:03.78 arbivara
142.  1:04.64 Chai003
143.  1:05.91 ya boi jimmy
144.  1:07.42 Cubing_Marmot
145.  1:09.97 Mr Cuber
146.  1:10.09 Akshath
147.  1:34.62 I am gan for cubes
148.  1:35.04 Thewan
149.  1:51.04 Penguinocuber
150.  1:57.15 Quixoteace
151.  2:18.87 Andy Chakarov
152.  DNF Volcaniccubing
152.  DNF aerocube


*3x3x3 With feet*(3)
1.  1:55.05 WizardCM
2.  2:07.54 SzokL
3.  3:06.42 fdskljgrie

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(18)
1.  32.36 charlh_bld
2.  36.76 ichcubegerne
3.  46.91 WizardCM


Spoiler



4.  53.32 Ontricus
5.  1:00.67 Luke Garrett
6.  1:11.84 TheReasonableCuber
7.  1:15.31 FLS99
8.  1:16.00 hyn
9.  1:27.20 Jacck
10.  1:48.69 Greyson bananas
11.  1:52.43 spalmon
12.  2:04.01 Chai003
13.  2:11.45 Yoyofruits_
14.  2:58.57 arbivara
15.  4:00.38 Quixoteace
16.  4:18.76 NONOGamer12
17.  DNF BigBrainBoi989
17.  DNF GamingLachss


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(19)
1.  24.67 (28, 23, 23) ColorfulPockets
2.  29.00 (30, 33, 24) 2022duyn02
2.  29.00 (31, 29, 27) jronge94


Spoiler



4.  33.67 (37, 39, 25) arbivara
5.  37.67 (43, 32, 38) hyn
6.  39.67 (44, 44, 31) nigelthecuber
7.  41.00 (41, 45, 37) Timona
8.  47.00 (50, 52, 39) Kacper Jędrzejuk
9.  53.00 (53, 59, 47) BigBrainBoi989
10.  55.33 (56, 54, 56) Luke Solves Cubes
11.  DNF (31, DNS, DNS) remopihel
11.  DNF (41, DNF, 38) DynaXT
11.  DNF (38, DNS, DNS) lumes2121
11.  DNF (40, DNS, DNS) Imsoosm
11.  DNF (41, 43, DNS) Samuel Eklund-Hanna
11.  DNF (44, DNS, DNS) DUDECUBER
11.  DNF (46, DNS, DNS) OriEy
11.  DNF (54, 55, DNF) Meanjuice
11.  DNF (56, DNS, DNS) Ricco


*2-3-4 Relay*(78)
1.  40.65 cuberkid10
2.  41.67 Luke Garrett
3.  43.02 Theo Goluboff


Spoiler



4.  46.92 MCuber
5.  48.30 tJardigradHe
6.  51.62 Ash Black
7.  52.30 Ontricus
8.  52.38 BradenTheMagician
9.  52.93 Caíque crispim
10.  56.12 2022duyn02
11.  57.06 TheReasonableCuber
12.  57.11 Maximilian2011
13.  57.38 remopihel
14.  57.82 ichcubegerne
15.  1:00.83 JacobLittleton
16.  1:02.15 gruuby
17.  1:02.71 abunickabhi
18.  1:03.37 DGCubes
19.  1:03.70 ganiscool
20.  1:04.24 WizardCM
21.  1:04.63 bbbbbbbowen
22.  1:04.96 Koen van Aller
23.  1:05.25 Raymos Castillo
24.  1:06.87 Oliver Pällo
25.  1:07.00 Ianwubby
26.  1:07.03 lumes2121
27.  1:07.18 Cubey_Tube
28.  1:07.74 Magma Cubing
29.  1:07.82 Timona
30.  1:10.10 switkreytyahhhh
31.  1:10.39 aznbn
32.  1:13.83 Redicubeman
33.  1:15.78 sqAree
34.  1:16.25 Yudo
35.  1:16.60 spalmon
36.  1:16.69 DynaXT
37.  1:16.71 Fisko
38.  1:17.82 beabernardes
39.  1:18.71 Luke Solves Cubes
40.  1:19.20 Calcube
40.  1:19.20 Greyson bananas
42.  1:19.37 FLS99
43.  1:21.35 DUDECUBER
44.  1:22.60 stanley chapel
45.  1:23.99 Kacper Jędrzejuk
46.  1:24.07 HTS98
47.  1:24.82 CryptoConnor
48.  1:25.71 Abram Grimsley
49.  1:27.61 SpiFunTastic
50.  1:27.88 InfinityCuber324
51.  1:28.21 Hyperion
52.  1:28.60 SYUTEO
53.  1:28.80 Puppet09
54.  1:31.16 ARSCubing
55.  1:31.57 hyn
56.  1:34.47 bluishshark
57.  1:37.96 InlandEmpireCuber
58.  1:40.11 Super_Cuber903
59.  1:40.40 Ayce
60.  1:45.02 Jge
61.  1:47.63 Jrg
62.  1:52.67 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
63.  1:57.37 SpeedCubeLegend17
64.  1:58.57 Jason Tzeng
65.  2:01.38 myoder
66.  2:01.67 Meanjuice
67.  2:14.09 Ricco
68.  2:14.91 William Jay Segeurra
69.  2:17.26 Hazwi
70.  2:37.24 Quixoteace
71.  2:42.92 Jacck
72.  2:47.31 Splenj
73.  3:18.60 fdskljgrie
74.  3:24.00 GamingLachss
75.  3:58.08 EmmaTheCapicorn
76.  4:15.48 Akshath
77.  4:37.24 I am gan for cubes
78.  5:30.00 Mormi


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(42)
1.  1:34.08 Luke Garrett
2.  1:41.50 cuberkid10
3.  1:53.32 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  2:00.74 ichcubegerne
5.  2:03.50 Ash Black
6.  2:11.90 remopihel
7.  2:15.15 Raymos Castillo
8.  2:19.44 gruuby
9.  2:19.90 BradenTheMagician
10.  2:20.95 switkreytyahhhh
11.  2:24.00 2022duyn02
12.  2:26.06 TheReasonableCuber
13.  2:30.76 Magma Cubing
14.  2:34.54 JacobLittleton
15.  2:35.85 WizardCM
16.  2:38.25 sqAree
17.  2:43.96 Ontricus
18.  2:45.15 lumes2121
19.  2:47.09 Yudo
20.  2:47.18 beabernardes
21.  2:49.19 Cubey_Tube
22.  2:51.59 Ianwubby
23.  2:59.25 Kacper Jędrzejuk
24.  3:04.34 Calcube
25.  3:06.15 Aerocuber
26.  3:06.77 Fisko
27.  3:06.92 fdskljgrie
28.  3:26.11 FLS99
29.  3:26.40 Luke Solves Cubes
30.  3:29.35 Greyson bananas
31.  3:44.53 ARSCubing
32.  3:52.16 Jge
33.  3:58.16 Ayce
34.  4:02.23 DUDECUBER
35.  4:17.05 Jrg
36.  4:20.77 HTS98
37.  4:33.46 Super_Cuber903
38.  4:37.21 SYUTEO
39.  4:42.50 myoder
40.  4:49.22 Jason Tzeng
41.  6:57.05 Quixoteace
42.  8:57.68 EmmaTheCapicorn


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(17)
1.  4:04.33 ichcubegerne
2.  5:14.52 WizardCM
3.  5:14.60 Magma Cubing


Spoiler



4.  5:20.75 TheReasonableCuber
5.  5:28.46 Ianwubby
6.  5:44.62 beabernardes
7.  5:57.20 Yudo
8.  5:58.06 JacobLittleton
9.  6:19.06 lumes2121
10.  6:36.59 Kacper Jędrzejuk
11.  6:44.03 FLS99
12.  6:44.74 Fisko
13.  7:06.41 sqAree
14.  8:01.94 One Wheel
15.  8:33.85 Luke Solves Cubes
16.  9:12.20 Jrg
17.  9:41.74 HTS98


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(12)
1.  6:17.93 ichcubegerne
2.  9:03.36 xyzzy
3.  9:38.18 Ianwubby


Spoiler



4.  9:57.24 TheReasonableCuber
5.  10:36.96 beabernardes
6.  11:08.16 switkreytyahhhh
7.  11:18.12 Yudo
8.  12:06.98 lumes2121
9.  12:09.30 FLS99
10.  12:32.50 Kacper Jędrzejuk
11.  14:34.69 Maximilian2011
12.  16:11.69 Jrg


*Clock*(88)
1.  3.73 JChambers13
2.  4.80 2018KEAR02
3.  5.12 Jude_Stradtner


Spoiler



4.  5.48 VectorCubes
5.  5.53 Luke Garrett
6.  5.73 Clock_Enthusiast
7.  5.74 Oliver Pällo
8.  6.36 Charles Jerome
9.  6.55 50ph14
10.  6.56 Jules Graham
11.  6.66 sqAree
12.  7.03 Theo Goluboff
13.  7.10 Christopher Fandrich
14.  7.12 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
15.  7.23 YouCubing
16.  7.36 fdh dnfed the solve
17.  7.43 Chris Van Der Brink
18.  7.60 BradenTheMagician
19.  7.80 Shaun Mack
20.  7.93 cuberkid10
21.  8.10 2019ECKE02
22.  8.18 Kacper Jędrzejuk
23.  8.20 JackPfeifer
24.  8.22 tsutt099
25.  8.41 Parke187
26.  8.47 SzokL
27.  8.50 InfinityCuber324
28.  8.63 David ep
29.  8.69 Raymos Castillo
30.  8.76 Ash Black
31.  8.80 carlosvilla9
32.  8.85 BrianJ
33.  8.87 Ayce
34.  8.93 Tues
35.  9.11 lumes2121
36.  9.17 remopihel
37.  9.19 darrensaito
38.  9.32 Li Xiang
39.  9.72 gruuby
40.  9.92 MCuber
40.  9.92 bluishshark
42.  10.05 Greyson bananas
43.  10.16 DGCubes
44.  10.35 SpeedCubeLegend17
45.  10.37 Nong Quoc Khanh
46.  10.38 N4C0
47.  10.43 InlandEmpireCuber
48.  10.53 Boris McCoy
49.  10.68 Aerocuber
50.  10.76 DynaXT
51.  10.87 Ryan Pilat
52.  10.92 ichcubegerne
53.  10.93 Panagiotis Christopoulos
54.  10.99 charlh_bld
55.  11.15 Fisko
56.  11.28 Jammy
57.  11.41 Calcube
58.  11.53 ErezE
59.  11.67 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
60.  11.74 João Vinicius
61.  12.25 WizardCM
62.  12.60 Jason Tzeng
63.  12.76 CubeLub3r
64.  12.99 Magma Cubing
65.  13.18 Sub1Hour
66.  13.44 abunickabhi
67.  13.59 FLS99
68.  14.00 Maximilian2011
69.  14.11 yijunleow
70.  14.74 TheReasonableCuber
71.  14.80 Cubey_Tube
72.  15.03 JacobLittleton
73.  15.06 Homeschool Cubing
74.  15.34 KellanTheCubingCoder
75.  15.71 Jacck
76.  16.80 wearephamily1719
77.  16.82 Luke Solves Cubes
78.  16.95 ARSCubing
79.  17.74 Caíque crispim
80.  20.90 Quixoteace
81.  21.08 sporteisvogel
82.  27.92 Jge
83.  28.44 Koen van Aller
84.  29.90 Ricco
85.  36.14 Jack Law
86.  DNF MartinN13
86.  DNF JustGoodCuber
86.  DNF Sawyer


*Megaminx*(63)
1.  34.27 Heewon Seo
2.  40.60 Theo Goluboff
3.  43.25 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  45.14 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  51.05 WizardCM
6.  51.73 G2013
7.  53.09 Kacper Jędrzejuk
8.  56.34 Jammy
9.  56.93 SzokL
10.  57.07 carlosvilla9
11.  59.17 Fred Lang
12.  59.31 BradenTheMagician
13.  59.32 remopihel
14.  59.80 leomannen
15.  1:00.69 MCuber
16.  1:03.58 DhruvA
17.  1:03.88 Raymos Castillo
18.  1:04.11 CubicOreo
19.  1:06.03 ichcubegerne
20.  1:06.11 Charles Jerome
21.  1:08.10 switkreytyahhhh
22.  1:11.25 João Vinicius
23.  1:12.59 YouCubing
24.  1:13.56 tsutt099
25.  1:14.88 Yoyofruits_
26.  1:14.92 Timona
27.  1:16.20 gruuby
28.  1:16.74 Antto Pitkänen
29.  1:19.50 Caíque crispim
30.  1:19.58 Magma Cubing
31.  1:20.05 DynaXT
32.  1:20.27 Sub1Hour
33.  1:22.23 c00bmaster
34.  1:31.50 Luke Solves Cubes
35.  1:34.19 JacobLittleton
36.  1:35.34 Fisko
37.  1:38.05 TheReasonableCuber
38.  1:41.84 Koen van Aller
39.  1:43.46 Calcube
40.  1:48.07 stanley chapel
41.  1:49.51 nigelthecuber
42.  1:51.80 spalmon
43.  1:51.92 Cubey_Tube
44.  1:59.93 Danielle Ang
45.  2:02.21 DUDECUBER
46.  2:04.28 Hyperion
47.  2:09.91 FLS99
48.  2:12.18 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
49.  2:14.18 Isaiah The Scott
50.  2:30.57 One Wheel
51.  2:46.67 InfinityCuber324
52.  2:47.66 Abram Grimsley
53.  2:53.12 Jrg
54.  2:59.20 Jacck
55.  2:59.74 fdskljgrie
56.  3:00.97 SYUTEO
57.  3:01.54 Super_Cuber903
58.  3:13.63 sporteisvogel
59.  3:22.51 Chai003
60.  DNF SpiFunTastic
60.  DNF midnightcuberx
60.  DNF freshcuber.de
60.  DNF Meanjuice


*Pyraminx*(135)
1.  2.13 Jules Graham
1.  2.13 MichaelNielsen
3.  2.16 fdskljgrie


Spoiler



4.  2.49 fdh dnfed the solve
5.  2.63 Harsha Paladugu
6.  2.73 Chris Van Der Brink
7.  2.76 Luke Garrett
8.  2.80 BrianJ
9.  2.92 SzokL
10.  3.12 Vlad Hordiienko
11.  3.13 50ph14
12.  3.23 DGCubes
13.  3.30 mariotdias
13.  3.30 Cody_Caston
15.  3.35 MartinN13
16.  3.44 remopihel
17.  3.58 Ryan Pilat
18.  3.60 JChambers13
19.  3.65 tJardigradHe
19.  3.65 Mr_Man_I_Am
21.  3.71 SpiFunTastic
22.  3.74 Ash Black
23.  3.75 Shaun Mack
24.  3.82 Boris McCoy
25.  3.83 tsutt099
26.  4.06 darrensaito
27.  4.07 wearephamily1719
28.  4.15 rdurette10
29.  4.28 BradenTheMagician
30.  4.38 Ontricus
31.  4.43 aznbn
32.  4.61 leomannen
33.  4.77 Triangles_are_cubers
34.  4.83 Jge
35.  4.89 Homeschool Cubing
36.  4.98 Caíque crispim
37.  5.24 YouCubing
38.  5.32 WizardCM
39.  5.37 I am gan for cubes
39.  5.37 eyeballboi
41.  5.39 MCuber
42.  5.48 Jude_Stradtner
43.  5.56 Kacper Jędrzejuk
44.  5.66 Jason Tzeng
44.  5.66 Cale S
46.  5.74 G2013
47.  5.84 GooseCuber
47.  5.84 Magma Cubing
49.  5.93 2018KEAR02
50.  5.95 JacobLittleton
51.  6.02 Parke187
52.  6.04 cuberkid10
53.  6.20 Raymos Castillo
54.  6.25 dhafin
55.  6.30 Calcube
56.  6.66 gruuby
57.  6.67 Fisko
58.  6.68 Oliver Pällo
59.  6.72 Thewan
59.  6.72 ichcubegerne
61.  6.74 DhruvA
62.  6.84 Jack Law
63.  6.87 Tues
64.  6.88 VectorCubes
65.  6.95 Henry13
66.  6.97 midnightcuberx
67.  7.22 spalmon
68.  7.39 SpeedCubeLegend17
69.  7.44 Redicubeman
70.  7.46 vezeneca
71.  7.65 2019ECKE02
72.  7.86 Poorcuber09
72.  7.86 Li Xiang
74.  7.91 CubeLub3r
75.  7.94 Hyperion
76.  7.96 nigelthecuber
77.  7.97 Isaiah The Scott
78.  8.03 Greyson bananas
79.  8.07 Cubey_Tube
80.  8.16 KellanTheCubingCoder
81.  8.36 lumes2121
82.  8.43 Koen van Aller
83.  8.47 Maximilian2011
84.  8.49 DUDECUBER
85.  8.64 MJbaka
86.  8.79 abunickabhi
87.  8.83 Ianwubby
88.  8.87 GrettGrett
89.  8.94 sqAree
90.  9.01 ARSCubing
91.  9.09 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
92.  9.14 TheReasonableCuber
92.  9.14 Super_Cuber903
94.  9.53 Mike Hughey
95.  9.71 BigBrainBoi989
96.  9.88 rlnninja44
97.  9.92 Penguinocuber
98.  9.96 Maxematician
99.  10.06 DynaXT
100.  10.10 DaTornadoKarateCuber
101.  10.19 Puppet09
102.  10.26 N4C0
103.  10.38 InlandEmpireCuber
104.  10.83 Hazwi
105.  11.00 Abram Grimsley
106.  11.02 calcuber1800
107.  11.18 FLS99
108.  11.21 Luke Solves Cubes
109.  11.34 White KB
110.  11.59 Meanjuice
111.  11.61 InfinityCuber324
112.  11.63 William Jay Segeurra
113.  11.77 Sub1Hour
114.  11.81 NONOGamer12
115.  11.88 bluishshark
116.  12.04 ya boi jimmy
117.  12.21 Jacck
118.  12.25 sporteisvogel
119.  12.87 Quixoteace
120.  13.00 SYUTEO
121.  13.01 Topherlul
122.  13.14 Ricco
123.  13.53 Akshath
124.  13.56 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
125.  13.58 Rubika-37-021204
126.  13.95 EmmaTheCapicorn
127.  14.47 roxanajohnson01
128.  14.72 Ssiא
129.  14.75 Sawyer
130.  15.69 Cubing Mania
131.  16.66 Ravman
132.  17.00 Splenj
133.  17.41 freshcuber.de
134.  19.71 RubikAr
135.  21.32 arbivara


*Square-1*(86)
1.  5.47 David ep
2.  6.32 Christopher Fandrich
3.  7.54 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  7.74 EvanWright1
5.  8.35 Ryan Pilat
6.  8.69 JackPfeifer
7.  8.75 2019ECKE02
8.  9.02 tsutt099
9.  9.26 Shaun Mack
10.  9.32 Alex Tosting
11.  9.40 Charles Jerome
12.  9.41 Hayden Ng
13.  9.53 darrensaito
14.  9.95 MaksymilianMisiak
15.  10.28 remopihel
16.  10.72 DistanceRunner25
17.  10.83 Sub1Hour
18.  10.92 Luke Garrett
19.  11.04 Cale S
20.  12.61 BradenTheMagician
21.  12.69 fun at the joy
22.  12.74 YouCubing
23.  12.86 BradyLawrence
24.  13.82 ichcubegerne
25.  13.93 cuberkid10
26.  14.22 Ash Black
27.  14.27 SzokL
28.  15.40 Mr_Man_I_Am
29.  16.05 MCuber
30.  16.14 Yoyofruits_
31.  17.30 Nong Quoc Khanh
32.  17.64 ExultantCarn
33.  17.74 Chris Van Der Brink
34.  17.82 Raymos Castillo
35.  18.24 Boris McCoy
36.  19.22 hyn
37.  19.74 wearephamily1719
38.  19.89 2018KEAR02
39.  20.15 tJardigradHe
40.  20.21 Kacper Jędrzejuk
41.  20.51 Jge
42.  20.70 Tues
43.  20.75 JacobLittleton
44.  21.50 bluishshark
45.  21.72 mihnea3000
46.  21.91 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
47.  22.23 Oliver Pällo
48.  22.75 Cubey_Tube
49.  22.84 GrettGrett
50.  24.05 Jammy
51.  25.14 WizardCM
52.  25.36 Fisko
53.  25.40 bennettstouder
54.  26.01 sqAree
55.  26.92 Volcaniccubing
56.  27.34 ErezE
57.  28.46 InfinityCuber324
58.  28.65 HTS98
59.  28.72 midnightcuberx
60.  29.78 max jensen
61.  30.10 Homeschool Cubing
62.  30.79 ARSCubing
63.  31.12 Greyson bananas
64.  31.53 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
65.  31.63 TheReasonableCuber
66.  32.02 gruuby
67.  32.08 carlosvilla9
68.  32.32 Magma Cubing
69.  34.04 Luke Solves Cubes
70.  36.84 Sawyer
71.  37.87 Jude_Stradtner
72.  39.71 Cubing Mania
73.  40.31 vezeneca
74.  40.52 InlandEmpireCuber
75.  40.97 KellanTheCubingCoder
76.  42.84 Koen van Aller
77.  43.36 sporteisvogel
78.  45.23 Henry13
79.  45.73 Abram Grimsley
80.  53.47 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
81.  56.00 FLS99
82.  1:07.62 Isaiah The Scott
83.  1:08.59 Jacck
84.  1:15.91 CubeLub3r
85.  1:21.76 Keroma12
86.  2:00.66 arbivara


*Skewb*(123)
1.  2.20 Legomanz
2.  2.22 SzokL
3.  2.26 Cody_Caston


Spoiler



4.  3.13 Nong Quoc Khanh
5.  3.21 BrianJ
6.  3.40 Cale S
7.  3.60 Thewan
8.  3.72 tsutt099
9.  3.75 Vlad Hordiienko
10.  3.77 Luke Garrett
11.  3.85 Ash Black
12.  3.87 bobbybob
13.  3.98 Shaun Mack
14.  4.10 CornerTwisted
15.  4.47 Magma Cubing
16.  4.62 JackPfeifer
17.  4.73 Hyperion
18.  4.76 Kacper Jędrzejuk
19.  5.10 darrensaito
19.  5.10 VectorCubes
21.  5.16 Theo Goluboff
22.  5.18 CubicOreo
23.  5.26 2022duyn02
24.  5.29 Ryan Pilat
25.  5.37 Yoyofruits_
26.  5.43 BradenTheMagician
27.  5.46 Boris McCoy
28.  5.51 remopihel
29.  5.53 nigelthecuber
30.  5.56 2018KEAR02
31.  5.62 Chris Van Der Brink
32.  5.68 N4C0
33.  5.73 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
34.  5.78 William Austin
35.  5.89 Triangles_are_cubers
36.  5.92 YouCubing
37.  5.98 InfinityCuber324
38.  5.99 Volcaniccubing
39.  6.07 WizardCM
40.  6.14 MCuber
40.  6.14 Mr_Man_I_Am
42.  6.22 ichcubegerne
43.  6.32 lumes2121
44.  6.34 MichaelNielsen
45.  6.42 Raymos Castillo
46.  6.43 cuberkid10
47.  6.44 2019ECKE02
48.  6.46 leomannen
49.  6.50 Calcube
50.  6.57 Tues
51.  6.69 Caíque crispim
52.  6.81 DGCubes
53.  7.05 DUDECUBER
54.  7.06 Jude_Stradtner
55.  7.12 G2013
56.  7.26 Parke187
57.  7.46 Cubey_Tube
58.  7.57 DynaXT
59.  7.58 Jack Law
60.  7.62 Poorcuber09
61.  7.73 vezeneca
62.  7.92 TheReasonableCuber
63.  7.97 Greyson bananas
64.  8.01 CubeEnthusiast15
65.  8.03 calcuber1800
66.  8.09 Timona
67.  8.15 bluishshark
68.  8.30 gruuby
69.  8.34 Li Xiang
70.  8.39 Keroma12
71.  8.73 JacobLittleton
72.  8.77 ARSCubing
73.  8.97 Panagiotis Christopoulos
74.  8.98 Jge
75.  9.00 rdurette10
76.  9.02 Jammy
77.  9.03 sigalig
78.  9.22 Oliver Pällo
79.  9.33 Maximilian2011
80.  9.34 Isaiah The Scott
81.  9.40 Jason Tzeng
82.  9.47 Sub1Hour
83.  9.53 Yudo
84.  9.54 Koen van Aller
85.  9.58 KellanTheCubingCoder
86.  9.85 Luke Solves Cubes
87.  10.20 MJbaka
88.  10.21 Fisko
88.  10.21 Ianwubby
90.  10.52 LittleLumos
91.  10.69 HTS98
92.  10.76 SpiFunTastic
93.  11.09 InlandEmpireCuber
94.  11.28 abunickabhi
95.  11.55 Homeschool Cubing
96.  11.70 Super_Cuber903
97.  11.86 BigBrainBoi989
98.  11.95 spalmon
99.  12.02 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
100.  12.06 Henry13
101.  12.24 Maxematician
102.  12.90 SYUTEO
103.  13.10 FLS99
104.  13.68 fdh dnfed the solve
105.  14.00 bennettstouder
106.  14.56 rlnninja44
107.  15.02 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
108.  15.18 sqAree
109.  15.99 DaTornadoKarateCuber
110.  16.04 Meanjuice
111.  16.36 Jacck
112.  16.90 fdskljgrie
113.  17.54 I am gan for cubes
114.  18.30 freshcuber.de
115.  19.46 Sawyer
116.  19.56 Ricco
117.  19.57 Mr Cuber
118.  19.73 ya boi jimmy
119.  20.25 Abram Grimsley
120.  20.27 sporteisvogel
121.  21.52 Hazwi
122.  23.06 CubeLub3r
123.  44.16 arbivara


*Kilominx*(22)
1.  21.96 DGCubes
2.  23.14 SzokL
3.  27.23 Kacper Jędrzejuk


Spoiler



4.  27.75 YouCubing
5.  29.29 Luke Garrett
6.  29.83 WizardCM
7.  31.25 gruuby
8.  32.92 fdskljgrie
9.  33.18 ichcubegerne
10.  33.77 Ash Black
11.  35.60 Yoyofruits_
12.  39.96 stanley chapel
13.  41.27 Fisko
14.  54.27 Meanjuice
15.  57.52 Magma Cubing
16.  58.21 TheReasonableCuber
17.  1:00.32 Luke Solves Cubes
18.  1:03.70 Abram Grimsley
19.  1:36.35 FLS99
20.  1:43.44 freshcuber.de
21.  7:51.23 Jacck
22.  DNF abunickabhi


*Mini Guildford*(23)
1.  3:57.40 tJardigradHe
2.  4:29.55 remopihel
3.  4:32.90 WizardCM


Spoiler



4.  4:34.17 BradenTheMagician
5.  4:38.63 ichcubegerne
6.  4:59.58 Kacper Jędrzejuk
7.  5:30.15 Magma Cubing
8.  5:37.63 TheReasonableCuber
9.  5:49.96 Fisko
10.  5:58.71 Chris Van Der Brink
11.  6:05.99 Cody_Caston
12.  6:07.84 DynaXT
13.  6:09.08 JacobLittleton
14.  7:09.16 Luke Solves Cubes
15.  7:28.91 bluishshark
16.  7:40.67 FLS99
17.  8:32.81 InfinityCuber324
18.  8:42.89 Jge
19.  8:48.28 sqAree
20.  9:10.87 Greyson bananas
21.  9:42.40 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
22.  9:54.29 ErezE
23.  17:19.45 Quixoteace


*Redi Cube*(24)
1.  6.04 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  8.89 Redicubeman
3.  9.76 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  12.57 Ash Black
5.  13.36 ichcubegerne
6.  13.80 tsutt099
7.  15.19 Raymos Castillo
8.  16.08 Luke Garrett
9.  17.29 YouCubing
10.  18.19 Fisko
11.  18.32 Abram Grimsley
12.  20.73 bennettstouder
13.  20.93 Magma Cubing
14.  21.03 gruuby
15.  21.99 Meanjuice
16.  22.64 abunickabhi
17.  23.02 Homeschool Cubing
18.  26.14 TheReasonableCuber
19.  26.16 InfinityCuber324
20.  26.76 BigBrainBoi989
21.  30.89 EmmaTheCapicorn
22.  36.23 freshcuber.de
23.  36.88 Jacck
24.  42.76 FLS99


*Master Pyraminx*(17)
1.  21.52 DGCubes
2.  23.83 Ash Black
3.  34.02 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  34.18 YouCubing
5.  43.24 gruuby
6.  45.37 abunickabhi
7.  48.82 fdskljgrie
8.  55.10 WizardCM
9.  56.09 TheReasonableCuber
10.  57.28 ARSCubing
11.  1:12.12 Rubika-37-021204
12.  1:13.01 Yoyofruits_
13.  1:13.17 freshcuber.de
14.  1:20.31 One Wheel
15.  1:23.89 Jacck
16.  1:59.69 FLS99
17.  2:38.32 InfinityCuber324


*15 Puzzle*(11)
1.  13.98 YouCubing
2.  20.85 Zamirul Faris
3.  20.87 Daanbe


Spoiler



4.  22.29 Ontricus
5.  25.27 DGCubes
6.  26.46 ichcubegerne
7.  26.72 Maximilian2011
8.  35.33 Redicubeman
9.  38.27 FLS99
10.  40.06 freshcuber.de
11.  3:39.42 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(9)
1.  45.01 any name you wish
2.  52.78 remopihel
3.  58.59 WizardCM


Spoiler



4.  DNF charlh_bld
4.  DNF hyn
4.  DNF Meanjuice
4.  DNF FLS99
4.  DNF BigBrainBoi989
4.  DNF Luke Solves Cubes


*Mirror Blocks*(26)
1.  13.52 BradenTheMagician
2.  23.20 ichcubegerne
3.  27.23 fdskljgrie


Spoiler



4.  28.46 Haya_Mirror
5.  33.63 Thewan
6.  34.07 gruuby
7.  36.01 TheReasonableCuber
8.  37.36 Abram Grimsley
9.  38.89 YouCubing
10.  39.44 Ash Black
11.  44.23 WizardCM
12.  46.18 Raymos Castillo
13.  47.55 JacobLittleton
14.  52.12 ErezE
15.  54.90 Jge
16.  55.75 DUDECUBER
17.  55.99 DGCubes
18.  1:01.05 Luke Garrett
19.  1:04.95 FLS99
20.  1:19.24 spalmon
21.  1:26.82 Luke Solves Cubes
22.  1:30.90 freshcuber.de
23.  2:08.40 Hazwi
24.  2:35.52 Chai003
25.  4:39.77 Jacck
26.  DNF Meanjuice


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  2:06.99 YouCubing
2.  6:23.02 thomas.sch

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(8)
1.  24.05 cuberkid10
2.  1:10.35 YouCubing
3.  1:19.43 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  1:34.60 xyzzy
5.  1:42.55 Sub1Hour
6.  2:21.05 One Wheel
7.  3:17.58 freshcuber.de
8.  11:03.49 InlandEmpireCuber



*Contest results*(327)
1.  1627 Luke Garrett
2.  1488 BradenTheMagician
3.  1410 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  1392 ichcubegerne
5.  1351 remopihel
6.  1338 cuberkid10
7.  1257 WizardCM
8.  1235 tsutt099
9.  1218 YouCubing
10.  1205 SzokL
10.  1205 Shaun Mack
12.  1183 Raymos Castillo
13.  1177 Kacper Jędrzejuk
14.  1164 tJardigradHe
15.  1154 TheReasonableCuber
16.  1151 Caíque crispim
17.  1139 MCuber
18.  1125 DGCubes
19.  1115 darrensaito
20.  1114 BrianJ
21.  1106 Boris McCoy
22.  1088 gruuby
23.  1055 Theo Goluboff
24.  1045 Cale S
25.  1020 Magma Cubing
26.  1019 2022duyn02
27.  992 JacobLittleton
28.  961 leomannen
29.  933 Jude_Stradtner
30.  928 Ontricus
31.  925 Tues
32.  922 Maximilian2011
33.  919 Ryan Pilat
34.  918 DhruvA
35.  911 G2013
36.  886 Greyson bananas
37.  883 sqAree
38.  882 CubicOreo
39.  880 lumes2121
40.  859 Redicubeman
41.  858 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
42.  841 abunickabhi
43.  827 Sub1Hour
44.  825 Jge
45.  823 Luke Solves Cubes
46.  821 Calcube
47.  807 Mr_Man_I_Am
48.  800 Chris Van Der Brink
49.  798 David ep
50.  794 Jammy
51.  790 Fisko
52.  778 yijunleow
53.  772 Cubey_Tube
54.  770 Christopher Fandrich
55.  766 Koen van Aller
56.  747 VectorCubes
57.  740 switkreytyahhhh
58.  739 Timona
58.  739 Oliver Pällo
60.  733 spalmon
61.  728 FLS99
62.  727 Ianwubby
62.  727 2019ECKE02
64.  710 2018KEAR02
65.  700 aznbn
66.  699 charlh_bld
67.  698 nigelthecuber
68.  697 Charles Jerome
69.  695 Triangles_are_cubers
70.  693 MichaelNielsen
71.  684 hah27
72.  683 carlosvilla9
73.  681 Zamirul Faris
74.  676 Keroma12
75.  667 Yudo
76.  655 InfinityCuber324
77.  649 Parke187
77.  649 agradess2
79.  623 vezeneca
80.  622 Alex Tosting
81.  617 xyzzy
82.  614 turtwig
83.  602 BMcCl1
84.  601 beabernardes
85.  595 lilwoaji
86.  591 sigalig
87.  590 midnightcuberx
87.  590 DynaXT
89.  584 SpiFunTastic
90.  583 Yoyofruits_
91.  574 ARSCubing
92.  568 bluishshark
93.  540 mihnea3000
93.  540 Maxematician
95.  539 bennettstouder
96.  538 DistanceRunner25
97.  536 João Vinicius
98.  530 fdskljgrie
99.  526 InlandEmpireCuber
100.  522 Imsoosm
101.  521 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
102.  518 hyn
103.  516 eyeballboi
104.  512 DUDECUBER
105.  511 Nong Quoc Khanh
106.  503 MJbaka
107.  497 bbbbbbbowen
108.  496 HTS98
109.  494 stanley chapel
110.  481 Hyperion
111.  478 Isaiah The Scott
112.  460 Puppet09
112.  460 Victor Tang
114.  459 Cody_Caston
114.  459 JChambers13
116.  450 rdurette10
117.  446 rlnninja44
118.  445 KingCanyon
118.  445 Vlad Hordiienko
120.  443 NathanaelCubes
121.  437 ExultantCarn
122.  436 JakeAK
123.  430 Fred Lang
124.  428 Li Xiang
125.  426 Cuber2s
126.  416 V Achyuthan
127.  413 CubeLub3r
128.  412 JackPfeifer
129.  409 Abram Grimsley
130.  403 Garf
131.  397 fdh dnfed the solve
132.  394 Super_Cuber903
133.  389 Homeschool Cubing
133.  389 Sawyer
135.  386 Eli Apperson
136.  381 Ayce
137.  376 wearephamily1719
138.  374 Vince M
138.  374 LittleLumos
140.  373 Lim Hung
141.  372 Aerocuber
141.  372 SYUTEO
143.  367 50ph14
144.  360 KellanTheCubingCoder
145.  357 JohnSax
146.  356 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
147.  351 calcuber1800
148.  349 Volcaniccubing
148.  349 qatumciuzacqul
150.  348 SpeedCubeLegend17
151.  345 KamTheCuber
151.  345 Heewon Seo
153.  343 LwBigcubes
153.  343 ican97
155.  341 qaz
156.  340 Legomanz
157.  339 CryptoConnor
158.  335 EvanWright1
158.  335 ly_6
160.  323 Jacck
161.  319 Jason Tzeng
162.  315 sporteisvogel
162.  315 Poorcuber09
164.  312 KingWilwin16
165.  311 CubeEnthusiast15
166.  300 Thewan
167.  298 trangium
168.  297 White KB
168.  297 PCCuber
170.  293 Nitin Kumar 2018
171.  292 Meanjuice
172.  290 BigBrainBoi989
173.  285 iLikeCheese
174.  283 N4C0
174.  283 benzhao
176.  282 Jack Law
176.  282 vilkkuti25
178.  278 Brendyn Dunagan
179.  277 Topherlul
180.  273 dhafin
180.  273 BradyLawrence
182.  272 Henry13
182.  272 Omkar1
184.  263 FishyIshy
185.  262 Cubing Mania
186.  256 sband17
187.  254 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
187.  254 elimescube
189.  251 Kylegadj
190.  250 Jrg
191.  246 Enoch Jiang
192.  239 GrettGrett
193.  238 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
194.  234 YoAkshYo
195.  233 William Jay Segeurra
195.  233 Davoda_IV
197.  231 Antto Pitkänen
198.  230 leolrg
199.  229 Hazwi
200.  225 DaTornadoKarateCuber
201.  218 Jules Graham
202.  216 Ricco
203.  215 20luky3
203.  215 myoder
205.  213 freshcuber.de
206.  212 ErezE
207.  209 asacuber
208.  208 TipsterTrickster 
209.  207 bh13
210.  206 Noob's Cubes
211.  205 Ssiא
211.  205 Ravman
213.  203 any name you wish
214.  202 One Wheel
215.  201 AydenNguyen
215.  201 Rollercoasterben 
217.  198 ya boi jimmy
218.  196 The grandmaster
219.  194 Caleb Rogers
220.  193 filmip
221.  192 2018AMSB02
222.  190 Ali161102
223.  188 Chai003
224.  187 roxanajohnson01
225.  184 Rubika-37-021204
226.  183 WTFperm
227.  176 WHY841
228.  170 Clock_Enthusiast
229.  168 Quixoteace
230.  167 c00bmaster
231.  162 Trexrush1
232.  156 superkitkat106
233.  155 Akshath
234.  152 William Austin
234.  152 Cuber15
236.  150 NONOGamer12
236.  150 baseballjello67
238.  148 Xauxage
239.  147 I am gan for cubes
240.  146 Mike Hughey
240.  146 Danielle Ang
242.  145 arbivara
243.  144 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
243.  144 dario1514
245.  142 pb_cuber
246.  133 Harsha Paladugu
246.  133 MartinN13
248.  130 Panagiotis Christopoulos
249.  126 edcuberrules8473
249.  126 Splenj
251.  125 mariotdias
252.  124 ARJCuber
253.  122 Aidan Hiah
254.  119 Jakub D
255.  117 Henri Leinfelder
256.  116 Petri Krzywacki
257.  115 Hayden Ng
258.  114 bobbybob
259.  112 CornerTwisted
260.  110 padddi
261.  104 fun at the joy
261.  104 tungsten
263.  103 DuckubingCuber347
264.  100 roconnor1994
265.  97 Nevan J
265.  97 RyanSoh
267.  91 GooseCuber
267.  91 Dylan Swarts
269.  89 pranavAR
270.  88 Jlit
271.  87 Penguinocuber
272.  86 max jensen
272.  86 NoSekt
274.  85 topppits
275.  84 Mr Cuber
276.  77 SuperCrafter51
276.  77 ALoneCloud
276.  77 MaksymilianMisiak
279.  75 thomas.sch
279.  75 Tekooo
281.  71 Lightning
282.  70 Arnavol
283.  69 FeelTheBeat
284.  64 Andy Chakarov
284.  64 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
286.  62 ganiscool
287.  59 Cubing_Marmot
288.  56 Mormi
289.  54 aerocube
290.  52 Elisa Rippe
291.  51 RichCuberBoy389
291.  51 EmmaTheCapicorn
293.  50 CUubingCure
293.  50 astnon
295.  48 riovqn
296.  46 GamingLachss
297.  45 I forgor
298.  43 Fusion Cuber
299.  42 kainos
300.  41 Qzinator
301.  40 JamesBond54
301.  40 RubikAr
303.  39 DesertWolf
304.  34 Cand
305.  33 1davey29
306.  29 ColorfulPockets
306.  29 GT8590
308.  28 ArdenLuvzCats
308.  28 Rubik’s cube champion
310.  27 jronge94
310.  27 auntie
312.  26 Haya_Mirror
313.  21 Kyle15
313.  21 Heidi
315.  19 Lutz_P
316.  17 panicChris
317.  14 HelgeBerlin
318.  13 OriEy
318.  13 SecretSix
320.  12 Daanbe
321.  11 Sub cuber
322.  8 Nash171
323.  7 MASTERMORPHIX
323.  7 nickromaniello
325.  5 Tejaswin
326.  4 Huang_Joshua
326.  4 JustGoodCuber


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 4, 2022)

Speedy Kyle Sant-Ducky.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 11, 2022)

327 competitors this week! The winner for this week is number 155!

That means our winner this week is *qaz!* Congratulations!!


----------

